# Weekly Competition 2022-27



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F R U R'
*2. *U' R' F U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 F' R
*3. *R' F' U R2 U2 R' U' R' F2 U' R
*4. *R' U' R' U R' F U' F R U R
*5. *R U' F' U' F' U' R2 U2 R U R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 D' L' D2 B U R F' L' F L2 B2 F
*2. *B R B R2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' U2 F' U L2 F U
*3. *U' R2 U B2 U' B2 U' B2 L B2 D' B F2 L' F D R2 B R'
*4. *D R' D2 R2 U F' B' U L U2 D2 R2 U2 B' R' L2 F'
*5. *D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 D' U' L' D2 F' D2 R F U' L2 U F D

*4x4x4*
*1. *R2 B2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 B U' F' R2 D' L2 B R Uw2 R Fw2 Rw2 U2 L2 D' U' L Fw2 R' U L2 B' D2 Rw2 Fw' B2 R2 Rw D' Fw' B2 Uw' Fw2 U' F
*2. *U' F' L' B R' F2 U2 L2 R' D2 R B2 R2 U' L2 R' U2 R U F' Fw2 Rw2 U L Uw2 R Fw2 D Rw2 R D R U Fw' D R' F2 Rw' D2 Rw' Uw R2 L' B'
*3. *R' U B D' F' R' U' F' R L2 F2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 Rw2 U L2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 R' U2 R2 Fw' Rw2 U R Fw' D' Rw' Fw' U2 Rw L B' U2
*4. *D' U2 R2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 R2 L2 U B U' L D B U' R2 L' D' Rw2 B' L2 Fw2 R2 B' Uw2 R' F Uw2 Fw2 F Uw' U R2 L' U Fw L' F Uw2 U L'
*5. *R2 D2 L' D2 F2 D2 R' F2 L2 D' U F' L' D2 U' B2 D' U' F2 Fw2 R Fw2 D2 Rw2 D2 L D R' U2 L2 Fw Rw2 D' L B' R' U Rw Uw Rw' U2 F' Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw' Rw2 B2 U2 R' Lw B' Fw Uw U Fw Rw' F2 Uw F' Fw2 Uw2 B Rw' D Rw' U' F2 Dw' Bw' F U F Bw' Rw B Dw' D Fw2 Uw' U Bw2 U2 Bw' D Dw R' L2 B' Uw2 L Dw R B Bw' Lw' B' F Bw Rw Uw Bw2 Dw2 D' B
*2. *F' B2 Bw2 R F2 Dw L' Bw' B' Fw2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 F Uw Dw' U' Rw' Fw Rw Bw2 B R Uw F Bw B' U' Dw2 Lw' F2 Rw' F2 L2 Fw' Rw2 L2 Fw Dw2 B2 U B2 Lw D2 Uw' U2 Fw Lw' Uw' B2 U L Bw D2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 Dw2 Fw Rw2
*3. *D2 Dw' R' F2 Uw' Fw F L2 B2 L Bw' D' B' Rw2 Uw Rw2 Dw' Rw Lw' B2 L Lw' Rw Fw2 Lw2 B' Dw2 Rw' B2 R F2 B2 R2 Dw B2 Rw2 Lw' Dw Rw2 U2 Bw Fw2 B' F2 L' F' B' Bw Fw2 Dw B2 L F2 D' L' Lw Fw' Uw R2 Fw
*4. *B Uw2 D Lw' Dw' Fw Uw' Rw2 L' R2 Uw Dw2 Lw Rw2 R D' Uw2 F2 L F' D' Uw2 Rw F' D2 U2 B Fw L Uw2 U D' F Lw R2 L2 B Fw2 Lw R2 Fw2 U2 Dw2 Bw' Fw' D Rw2 Lw2 Uw' F' B2 Uw2 D Bw U2 Bw B2 Lw2 D' Fw2
*5. *F' Dw' U' D' Bw2 Uw Bw F2 L U2 Lw' Uw' Lw2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 U' L2 Uw2 Bw2 F' U' L' Lw B Dw Rw F D Dw R2 Bw' B D2 Uw F' D Bw L F' Uw Bw' Rw Uw2 Lw L Fw2 Dw2 Fw' U B' Lw' Uw Lw R2 Bw L R' Uw Fw

*6x6x6*
*1. *Bw2 B Lw2 R' 3Fw 3Uw' D2 F L' Rw 3Uw2 3Rw Uw Lw2 B2 Dw 3Rw Bw' Fw Dw2 3Fw Dw Uw' R D2 3Rw' B Fw Rw' R2 B2 Rw L 3Rw2 Uw' L2 D2 Lw' U2 B 3Uw Bw2 L2 R2 3Rw2 B' U 3Uw Lw' 3Uw Bw' 3Uw' R 3Uw' L Uw' Bw2 Fw' 3Rw B2 D' Dw' Lw' 3Uw2 F2 Rw' Lw 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw' R Dw2 Rw2 Lw' Dw L' Dw' R' Fw L2
*2. *L Rw2 D Dw' R' U2 D 3Rw Bw 3Rw L 3Uw2 R2 Uw U L U' 3Rw2 Rw L' F' 3Uw L2 D' B Lw Fw' L 3Fw2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Bw2 F' U' Fw 3Fw' Bw F2 3Uw B L' Bw Uw' Rw2 L' 3Rw' R D 3Rw2 Fw2 Rw F L 3Fw Rw Lw' Bw F2 3Fw Lw' 3Fw 3Uw' 3Rw2 D2 Dw Bw 3Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 F' Uw' F 3Uw2 Lw' 3Uw U 3Rw Rw2
*3. *Uw' 3Rw Uw' 3Uw' Fw2 3Fw Rw2 3Rw2 R' Uw' R' 3Fw Lw' B 3Uw2 Rw' 3Uw Fw2 Rw' 3Uw L' Bw R Rw 3Fw' L Uw2 3Rw2 Bw L D' R' U 3Rw Dw2 B Lw B U' R B' 3Rw' Fw Uw Bw2 U 3Fw D2 R' F Fw2 3Uw2 U Fw' U 3Uw2 D 3Rw' Rw2 B2 3Fw2 Fw F Rw2 Fw2 L' 3Fw D' Uw B2 L' 3Uw R2 Rw2 Bw2 Rw Fw' B 3Fw' Rw'
*4. *Bw' 3Fw2 R' 3Rw' 3Fw' Fw2 L' 3Uw' L' Lw2 Bw Lw Rw Uw Rw' 3Fw F2 Bw Rw Dw2 3Rw2 L' D F2 Dw' F2 3Uw2 B' U2 Uw2 D' L 3Uw' B' L Lw R' 3Uw2 R' Dw' D' 3Fw2 Dw Lw2 B Fw Dw L' Uw2 B D2 R2 Fw2 3Uw Bw' Uw2 R B2 U' Bw2 Uw Fw Bw2 D' 3Fw' R2 B2 R' D2 3Uw Fw2 R' 3Fw R' Rw' 3Fw' L2 B2 3Uw' 3Fw'
*5. *Bw R' Lw U2 Dw2 Fw Bw R2 Fw' 3Rw' Bw2 Fw2 3Rw2 Dw2 B2 U2 3Fw2 Uw' B L2 Rw2 Lw2 3Fw Rw' Uw2 R2 Fw2 L2 3Uw2 3Fw' Dw2 3Fw' U Bw 3Fw2 3Rw Lw' U 3Rw' Uw' Rw' Fw2 3Rw R2 3Uw F Lw Dw F2 U2 F' L2 Fw' 3Fw' Dw' 3Uw2 Rw 3Fw Dw Bw' Lw2 Fw' Uw' R 3Rw 3Uw' 3Fw2 L' 3Fw Dw2 F2 B' 3Uw2 Dw B' 3Rw Fw' Lw B2 3Rw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *F' 3Bw D 3Dw 3Lw2 D2 U' L2 3Bw2 3Lw R2 L F 3Lw 3Uw' L' 3Dw' R2 3Bw Uw Fw 3Fw2 F' 3Lw2 B' Dw2 3Rw' Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 B2 R B' U Dw' 3Dw2 3Fw' F2 3Rw2 Lw 3Bw L2 3Lw 3Rw F 3Uw 3Lw2 Uw' B2 Rw2 3Bw 3Lw2 D' 3Rw 3Bw F' 3Rw' Bw2 Dw R2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 R2 F2 3Bw2 Fw2 L' Dw' 3Bw2 F' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 3Uw2 3Dw 3Lw Uw' 3Dw2 B2 3Uw2 L2 Rw2 3Fw' Fw' R 3Bw2 Dw F2 U2 R2 3Rw2 Rw2 3Uw' 3Bw' L2 Rw2 3Bw Dw' Uw'
*2. *3Rw' Dw' 3Lw Dw' Bw2 3Lw2 Dw' Rw U2 Fw2 U' Bw2 D' Fw2 L2 Fw' 3Lw F2 Fw R' 3Fw2 3Uw' R2 Fw' Lw' R2 D2 3Rw' Bw 3Uw Fw' D2 R 3Bw' Bw' R L Dw' Bw 3Lw2 Bw' 3Rw' Lw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw' 3Uw D 3Dw' 3Lw2 3Dw2 D L' 3Uw2 3Bw 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Bw' Rw 3Fw' Bw L2 D' 3Rw Uw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 Uw' 3Fw' Fw2 U Uw2 3Lw 3Rw 3Dw Dw' D2 Fw Rw2 F Rw 3Dw2 Uw 3Bw2 3Dw L' Lw' 3Lw2 R Bw2 L2 Fw2 F Rw 3Lw2 3Uw U 3Fw' 3Rw' Bw
*3. *Rw' 3Fw' 3Dw L' D' 3Bw U2 Fw' Lw2 Bw2 F' Fw' 3Dw Dw' Rw2 3Fw2 3Dw' 3Lw 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Lw F' 3Uw2 Uw 3Dw 3Fw2 Fw2 R2 3Dw' Dw B2 R 3Fw' Lw2 3Fw2 3Bw2 Fw U2 Lw2 Uw 3Rw2 3Lw2 Lw Uw2 F' U' 3Fw' F2 Lw2 Fw2 Rw 3Bw' F2 Bw' 3Uw2 Fw L Bw' U' F2 Fw2 D' 3Dw' 3Lw2 U R Bw2 Uw' 3Lw R Uw Rw 3Fw' D2 L2 Lw' 3Bw2 Uw' Bw Rw 3Rw2 Dw Lw Uw2 3Dw' 3Fw2 3Dw 3Rw2 R Fw' Dw2 3Fw2 Lw2 3Lw 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw Rw' 3Rw
*4. *Bw' U2 Rw2 3Lw F2 L' Fw' B2 3Fw2 Lw2 R D Lw2 3Lw2 Bw 3Bw2 B' 3Rw' Fw' L 3Rw 3Fw' L2 3Fw Uw' 3Dw Fw' 3Bw' U2 3Bw 3Rw' 3Uw' Fw2 L2 Rw' Uw 3Uw' 3Bw2 Lw' Bw2 3Uw2 B' R2 U' 3Fw L' 3Uw B' 3Uw B2 Rw2 D' U F2 3Rw' Uw' 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Uw Dw' Rw R B' R D' Uw Bw' Dw' Rw D Dw B 3Uw F 3Lw' Bw 3Rw Fw2 3Lw' Fw2 L2 Uw U 3Rw2 F' 3Lw2 3Uw' Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw' B 3Rw B2 Rw R' 3Rw' 3Dw' R'
*5. *3Lw D2 Uw' 3Dw2 Dw 3Fw2 B Dw2 F2 3Fw 3Rw2 U Rw 3Fw2 L R' Fw U' F' D' Rw Lw' Uw' B' 3Uw2 R B 3Fw Lw' R Bw Uw2 U' 3Fw' 3Lw2 Fw' 3Fw2 Lw 3Dw Lw' 3Dw' Bw R' D 3Uw Fw2 Lw' 3Dw Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 3Uw' L' Uw2 L Fw U 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Bw' Lw' 3Dw' B2 Fw' 3Fw' 3Dw Dw L2 Lw' B' U' Dw' 3Rw' 3Uw R2 3Bw Lw' Rw2 U2 3Uw' Rw' B' 3Lw' R2 D' 3Fw' F R2 B2 3Bw' 3Fw 3Lw2 3Dw2 U D2 L' B' 3Uw' 3Lw2 U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 F R U2 R U2 F' U2 F' U'
*2. *U2 R2 F U' F R2 U2 R2 U2 F U'
*3. *R' F U' R' F U F2 R2 U' R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B L' U B' D2 B F' R B' L' F2 D' Fw
*2. *U D' R' B R F2 B U D' B D' L2 F2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 B Rw
*3. *B2 L R' F2 R' D2 U2 R U' R D' B U' B' D2 F2 L F D Rw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B U2 F R' F U2 L D' R2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 B U2 B' R B D2 Fw2 L' Fw2 F2 Uw' B' R2 U2 Fw2 L D' Rw' Uw F2 R U' D' Rw' x' y'
*2. *F2 L B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 F D2 L2 D2 U' R' B R F2 Uw2 R2 F L Fw2 R' Fw2 B Rw2 Uw2 L' F2 D2 U' L' Uw' B Fw' Uw2 R' Uw' F2 R2 Fw' D2 x' y2
*3. *U2 F' U2 F' B2 L2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 U' R F' R U' B2 L' F B' Rw2 D2 F' L2 U B Rw2 F Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 L2 Rw D2 B Rw B' U2 Uw Rw' F2 R' Fw2 L x y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U R' U' B2 F2 U D Fw2 B' Bw' D2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw' Fw D2 L Rw2 F' L Rw' Fw2 L' U Lw2 R' F R' Dw2 Bw U2 L Bw2 B' R Lw Rw2 Dw Rw' Uw Lw Dw' U B D' Bw Lw' Dw Uw2 Bw' F2 B R' B2 D' Dw' Bw' R' Fw 3Fw
*2. *Fw2 Dw' Rw2 R B2 Uw' D' Rw Fw2 R Bw U2 Uw2 L2 Uw' Rw' R' B Dw R U2 Uw Bw Rw2 L2 B2 Dw' L2 R2 F' L' D' R' L' Bw' U Fw' Lw Rw' L R F U2 R B2 Bw L' D' U Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Dw2 Fw' Rw2 B U' Uw2 Dw2 3Rw2 3Uw
*3. *F' Lw2 R2 Dw Uw2 B' L Fw2 Dw' F2 R2 F2 Uw' U2 B U Lw2 F L B F Bw2 U2 Uw' Fw U2 Uw R' Dw Fw2 F R Lw2 Dw2 L2 Uw Dw2 F' L B R' U' F' U Fw F2 Lw' Uw Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D L2 Dw' Fw' U Dw D2 Fw' 3Rw 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw F2 Fw' Uw2 Rw Fw Lw' U L B Fw R' Lw' Fw Rw' Dw' 3Rw' R2 F Uw Fw F2 R D' Dw' Bw2 3Rw Lw2 Dw' 3Rw2 Fw2 Bw' Uw' Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 F B2 L B Dw D 3Uw2 L' 3Rw2 3Uw Bw' F2 L' B Bw 3Uw Uw' Bw U2 3Uw2 Dw Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 F 3Uw2 Uw' D2 3Rw2 Lw D Bw' 3Rw 3Uw' D2 F L B2 3Rw R2 Lw' Bw' x'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw 3Fw' 3Bw 3Rw' Fw2 F U' Fw F 3Dw' Uw' 3Fw Bw2 3Lw2 Fw 3Dw2 D2 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw R2 3Lw Bw2 3Dw2 L 3Lw D' 3Uw' 3Dw' Uw' 3Bw2 U 3Dw Dw L2 F2 3Uw 3Rw 3Bw2 B L2 U' 3Lw2 Bw Dw R Dw R2 3Fw' D Lw 3Rw Bw 3Fw2 Rw' 3Lw' 3Uw2 L Uw 3Dw' Dw2 L2 3Lw2 B' D' U2 3Fw D Rw' 3Dw U2 D' 3Fw2 L' Lw 3Rw D2 Rw D2 3Bw2 F D B U Rw2 Lw2 B2 Lw2 L' D2 Dw2 3Bw2 Bw' 3Rw2 B' 3Dw2 L2 R2 Rw' B2 z y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B R2 D' F R U D F2 L' F2 R' U2 R2 L' F2 L2 D' L' D' Rw Uw2
*2. *D' U R2 U' F2 R2 U B L2 R U' F' L' B' L F2 L F U2
*3. *D L2 B' D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F U2 R' D U' B' L B' R U2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*4. *U2 R D' F L2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 U R U B' R F U2 L' D' Rw
*5. *D2 L2 B' F2 D2 B L2 F R' D2 R2 B D R D2 F L' U F' Rw' Uw
*6. *F R2 D' R' U' F' R2 F2 D2 B' R' U2 D2 L2 B' U2 F B' Rw2
*7. *B U' B D2 L D2 B2 L B' U' L2 B2 U B2 U' D' R' D Fw' Uw
*8. *D L' D L U R' D2 F' B2 L2 B2 L D2 F2 D' R Fw'
*9. *F D F2 U2 B' L U2 F B2 L F U D L2 D' L2 U2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*10. *L U2 F D' U F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U F' R' U' B L' D' R' D Rw'
*11. *R2 B L2 D U' R2 F2 D2 U' B L2 F2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*12. *R2 F2 D2 B F L2 U2 B' D' R D2 U F2 U' F R' B2 D L2 Fw Uw'
*13. *B2 L' U' L2 B' U2 B R' U2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 L' D2 R F' Rw
*14. *L' F' L2 B2 R' B2 D' R2 L F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R L2 B L2 D Rw Uw
*15. *L2 B2 D2 F' R B' U F R D' L2 D R2 F2 U R2 L2 D L2 D' Fw Uw'
*16. *L R2 F' U2 B F D2 R2 D' U' B D' L2 U F R B2 Rw' Uw
*17. *F L2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 L' F' D' U2 F2 R' F U' B2 Uw'
*18. *L' D' L2 D' B2 U R' F' D F2 R2 U F2 B2 D R2 D' F U2 Rw' Uw
*19. *R F' D B U' F B2 L D2 L2 F D2 R2 L2 B' L2 B2 R' B2 U2 Rw Uw
*20. *F D' B2 L' B D2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 L' R' B L2 D' F2 D2 Fw Uw'
*21. *F2 D R2 F L D2 B2 U' L' F2 U F D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*22. *B U D2 B U2 F2 R' U2 F' U2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 D' F R2 Fw
*23. *R L2 U2 R U F L' F D F B R2 B2 R2 D B2 D R2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*24. *B' R' L2 U F D F2 R B2 R D2 B2 U2 F2 L' D F R Fw' Uw'
*25. *B U L F2 B2 L2 U2 L' D' R2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 F' R' Uw2
*26. *D' R2 D' F2 R' D' F2 U' L2 D2 B' R2 L2 F' B U' F' R' Uw
*27. *R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 R' U2 B L2 D' F' L U2 B L2 U' L Uw'
*28. *D R B2 L2 U' L U2 D2 B L2 D2 F' B2 U2 R2 F L' B D' Rw' Uw
*29. *D2 L2 F2 R' F2 D F' U' R' L' B2 L U2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 B' D Rw2 Uw2
*30. *L2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 L' B R U L' B2 F' L' U' F2 L Fw' Uw'
*31. *D' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D F2 U2 L B' L B' U R F D' U B' Rw Uw2
*32. *F L2 F2 U2 B R D2 F2 L2 D' F' D2 F2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 U' Rw Uw
*33. *F' B' U F2 D2 L D2 B' R D F L2 D2 F' B U2 R2 U2 D' Rw' Uw2
*34. *R D' F2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 L' U F2 U' B' U B L' Fw'
*35. *F R U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U' R2 L' F2 U L' B' L U2 B' D' Rw Uw2
*36. *R' D2 L2 F' D2 B U2 L2 B R2 U' L D R2 F U' B U F' Rw2 Uw
*37. *D2 R' U' D2 B' U2 L F D2 B F2 L2 D L2 F2 D' F2 U2 B Rw2 Uw2
*38. *L U2 F2 R F2 U B2 D' F2 L' D2 L2 B L2 F U2 B' L2 D Fw'
*39. *U B D L2 B D2 R' D2 B2 U' F R2 F' L2 F' D2 F2 D2 Fw Uw2
*40. *U2 R2 U B D2 R F' U R D2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 R2 U2 D Fw Uw2
*41. *U2 R D2 F' D B' U2 D2 F' R' F2 L' U2 D2 L' B2 L U2 R Fw' Uw
*42. *L' U' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 F' L' D U B L2 U' B' R2 Fw
*43. *B L F2 D2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' D' B' U' F2 L' B2 L' Fw
*44. *B' U' D2 L R B2 F2 L F D2 F D R2 U R F' U Rw Uw2
*45. *U2 F' D F2 U R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R' U' F2 L' B' R' U2 F' Rw' Uw
*46. *B' R' B2 L2 U' L2 D L' D2 F D2 B D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 B U2 Fw Uw
*47. *U F2 U L' U' R U2 B' R' F B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 B Uw
*48. *L' U2 D B2 U' R' F D B L2 F' D2 F U2 R2 B R D' Fw' Uw'
*49. *L' U B L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D B L B D' R' U B' Rw Uw'
*50. *D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 D R U R2 U F' R2 B D2 R' B2 U Rw' Uw'
*51. *B2 D2 F D' R' U B' L F' L' B2 L2 B2 U2 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 Uw
*52. *U R2 L' B2 R' B' R2 L2 B U R U2 L' F2 R2 D2 F
*53. *L2 B R' D' F2 U L2 F2 L' D B' F2 U2 B2 L U2 R' L2 Uw'
*54. *U' L U2 F L' B2 R2 D B D B2 D2 L' D2 F2 B2 R' L' D2 Fw Uw2
*55. *L' D' L' D2 U2 B L2 U2 B' F' R2 B R D B2 F' L2 B' R Uw'
*56. *L B D' B L B2 L' F R U' B2 R' U2 B2 R L D2 F2 R Fw Uw
*57. *B2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 U' R' F D L B' F2 D2 R2 D' Fw' Uw2
*58. *U' R' D' B' U' R2 D2 L2 D B2 D F2 U2 R' D' L2 B' D2 R2 U Rw
*59. *B U2 F' D L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 L' F2 R' B U2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*60. *R' D2 B' L2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 L R B2 D B' D2 R' D2 U R2 Fw' Uw'
*61. *F U R2 D B' R' U B2 D' F R' U F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 Rw2
*62. *D F L' F' B' D B' D' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B L2 U' Fw' Uw2
*63. *L' U' R F2 D' F' L F2 D' L2 U2 L B2 U2 R U2 L' F2 B' Rw Uw'
*64. *B' L B2 U R2 B D2 F' D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B D2 F2 Rw'
*65. *B2 L U' L' D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B R2 L' D' F' R' D R2 F Rw'
*66. *D2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 L U F U B' U R D' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*67. *R F2 D2 L U2 B2 L2 R' B D' F L2 R' F' R B L F' U Fw' Uw
*68. *D' F' R' D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 R' F' U L' D2 L2 D B2 U' R' Uw2
*69. *D' B2 U' L D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 L B' D2 R2 U L2 Fw' Uw
*70. *L F U B' U2 D' R F D F2 U' L2 U' F2 D' F2 R B2 L2 Fw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' L2 D' B' U2 L F2 L2 D2 L B R2 F' U' B F L'
*2. *B' D L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D F2 L' R U' R2 D2 B R U F'
*3. *L' U2 R D R2 D2 L F' B U2 L2 B2 R2 D' B' L' B'
*4. *L2 U L2 B R2 F' D2 B' R2 F' L' D2 F2 U R D' B' F U2
*5. *F2 D2 R' B2 R F2 D2 F2 L' U2 B D2 U R' D' F2 D B2 D R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' D' R U2 B L' F D R2 F R2 B2 L2 B' L2 F R2 D L
*2. *B2 D2 R2 D' U2 R2 U B2 F' U' B U' F U' L' D2 R U L2
*3. *B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 L D2 U' R2 B R' B2 F' R
*4. *D2 L' D2 F U2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 F' L D' L2 B' D' L'
*5. *L' B D2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 U B F2 U' F2 D' F R' F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 D' F D2 L' F2 L' D2 L R' U2 R' D' B' F' L2 R D'
*2. *F U2 L2 R' B2 L F2 D2 R B' D' F R' D' R2 F D L2 F'
*3. *F' L2 U L2 U2 L' U' D B' L' U R2 U L2 U' D2 R2 F2 U
*4. *R U' L2 U2 L2 D F2 L' U L2 U2 F' R2 B2 U2 B U2 D2 R2 B2
*5. *B L' R2 U2 L R' B2 F' U B' F L D2 L D' B2 F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U R D L R2 D R' B L' D2 U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R' U2 L2 D2 F R' U F' D R D U2 F2 R' F2 R F2 D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 R' D2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 B' D' B' D L' B' L' R' B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 F U' R2 U' F' R' U R' F'
*3. *L B2 L' F2 L U2 F2 U2 F' R2 U R' D' R2 D2 L2 B' U'
*4. *D B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 U F2 D F' U' B2 L2 D2 B R' U2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 B' D2 U F2 Rw2 U' B' F2 L2 Fw2 Rw L' U2 R' Uw2 D R2 Fw' Rw' B Uw Fw B2 Rw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F U' R2 F' U' R2 F U R
*3. *D' L B' F2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 F U2 B' U' R B R D2 L2 F2
*4. *D' B R U R2 L D2 U L' B D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 D' L F2 D Rw2 U' R Uw2 U2 B2 L Fw Rw2 R' B L D2 Fw' Rw F2 Uw' B' L'
*5. *L Dw2 Bw' Uw R2 U B' Fw Dw2 Rw2 U2 Rw' Fw' R Uw' F D L' Bw Rw' R Fw' L Uw2 B Fw D Bw' Lw U' Uw B Rw' F' Bw2 Dw Bw' Lw' U' L2 Bw' Lw' U B' Rw2 Dw' Uw Rw' Dw' U Lw' D2 F' B Uw2 L D' Lw' Uw' U'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R F U2 F' R U' R' U' F' R U'
*3. *U' F' D' L F' U2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 F D' L B2 U' R D' L
*4. *F' B' L2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 F U L2 B R2 F' R B2 L D F' Uw2 Rw2 D' B' D2 R2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 B' R2 B' Uw2 Rw' B2 D' L2 F Rw' Uw' Fw' L2 Fw U
*5. *Rw B' Rw2 U2 D L2 F' Lw' D2 U2 B2 Lw Bw R Fw2 Uw' F' B' R Dw2 D B' F' D' Bw2 Uw' B Lw' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 L2 Bw' Fw2 Dw2 Rw U2 B U' Lw' L B Bw2 Rw' Fw Uw Rw' R2 Lw' Uw Lw2 U2 L D U Lw' Dw' Rw' F2 Fw
*6. *3Fw' Uw2 Bw B2 Fw 3Uw' Dw' Lw' U Fw' L F' Rw U2 Rw' 3Uw2 Uw D Fw2 L2 F2 Dw' Uw Bw2 Rw2 3Rw2 Fw' D Bw' B D Lw' Bw2 Lw2 Bw' U D R' U' B U B2 R2 U' Uw R 3Fw R' B' Rw2 Uw2 R2 Uw' Dw B U2 R2 3Fw B2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 D' 3Fw B' L Dw F2 Dw2 F B2 R2 Rw 3Uw F2 3Fw' Rw' Bw' Fw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R F' R2 U2 F U2 R2 U' R2 F2
*3. *F2 U' F2 L2 D' F R' D2 F L' F2 R2 U2 R2 F R' D'
*4. *D2 F' U2 D2 R' U2 L B2 D2 R F2 D2 B' U L2 F' L R2 F Fw2 D' U' Fw2 R F2 U' L Fw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 U' F' U D' Fw Rw Uw2 Rw' D' B Rw L B2
*5. *D Fw2 B2 Rw D Dw2 F' Dw2 F L2 Fw' Bw2 Rw' Uw' F2 Uw' B' Rw2 Lw L Bw' U' Rw Fw U' Bw2 Uw U' D2 R2 B L2 D Uw L B' D' Lw2 Rw' F' Lw U Bw' Dw D' R' Fw2 Bw' F' B2 Dw' Uw' D2 Fw2 Lw2 U2 Lw2 Fw Uw Bw'
*6. *3Uw2 Lw' Rw' B2 U2 Fw' 3Uw Lw2 L2 U B L2 Lw Fw2 U Uw' R' Uw 3Rw2 D2 Dw2 3Rw2 B' R2 Rw2 B' Dw' 3Fw Lw' 3Uw D 3Rw 3Fw L2 Bw U2 L' B2 Rw' L2 Lw Uw' 3Fw Dw Rw' Fw2 Dw' D' U' 3Rw D2 B' Fw2 Bw U2 L2 3Rw2 U' Lw F' U2 L Dw' Fw' 3Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Bw Uw 3Fw2 F' D2 F Bw B2 U' Fw2 3Rw' U 3Fw
*7. *F 3Uw' U' L2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw F Bw 3Dw' Dw2 3Lw Rw' 3Dw 3Bw' R' 3Lw' U R2 3Lw2 Dw' Fw U' 3Uw2 B2 Dw2 Uw2 B2 3Rw2 Bw Dw Rw2 3Uw2 D2 F D Bw 3Uw2 Lw U 3Lw Bw 3Bw R2 Fw' F 3Rw2 F Lw Rw2 3Lw2 Bw 3Lw2 D Rw' Dw 3Fw F U2 Fw2 R2 3Uw' Rw Fw' Dw 3Bw' R Dw' 3Bw 3Dw L2 3Rw' B Fw2 3Bw' U' 3Dw2 Bw2 D' Rw' 3Fw' U Dw' 3Dw' Bw2 Rw' U' Fw 3Fw2 3Lw 3Fw2 F 3Rw' Fw2 Rw 3Dw Bw2 L2 F'

*Clock*
*1. *UR5+ DR4+ DL4- UL1+ U2- R4+ D4- L4- ALL1+ y2 U2+ R3- D4- L0+ ALL1- UR DR DL UL
*2. *UR1- DR3- DL2+ UL3- U1+ R3+ D3- L0+ ALL3- y2 U0+ R1- D6+ L1+ ALL6+ DL UL
*3. *UR1+ DR4- DL1- UL4+ U3+ R1+ D6+ L3- ALL5- y2 U0+ R4+ D2- L6+ ALL6+ UR DL
*4. *UR1- DR5+ DL2+ UL2- U0+ R4+ D6+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 U1+ R2+ D6+ L2- ALL1+ UR DR
*5. *UR3+ DR0+ DL6+ UL1- U5- R5- D2+ L6+ ALL3+ y2 U4- R3+ D0+ L5- ALL5+ DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L U R' U R U' L B' L' U' u r'
*2. *R' U' B' U' R' B' U B' U B' R b'
*3. *R U L' B' L' B' U L' U' B' R u l' b
*4. *U' B R' L U B' U R L' U' R l' r' b'
*5. *L' R' L' R' B U' L R' B' R' U l'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (6,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,-3) / (-2,0) / (4,0)
*2. *(4,-3) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-2) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (-4,0) / (0,-5) / (-2,0) / (1,0) / (-4,0)
*3. *(0,-4) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (-4,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,-4) / (0,-5) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (3,-4)
*4. *(-2,0) / (5,-1) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-5,-5) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (2,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (-4,0)
*5. *(-2,3) / (-4,5) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (2,-4) / (4,0) / (6,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L B U R' B U L R' B R'
*2. *U L' R' B L' B U R' U' B L
*3. *L B U R B' U' B' U' R' U R
*4. *L R B U B' U' L' U' R U' B'
*5. *B L U L U R' U L R' U' B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *F' R BL' L2' U L2' flip U R F2' BL2 L2' U2 L' U BR2 R U2' F2 R U' R' F2 R2' U2 R F2' U2'
*2. *L2 flip R' BL2' BR' U R2' BR BL flip R L' BR U2' L BL2' U2' L2' U2 R F2' U2 R U F2' U F2' R' F2
*3. *F2' flip U2 BR2 U BR U F' L' flip R' BR2' R2' BR2 U2 BR' BL2' L2' U R F2 R' U R F U' R U2' F' U'
*4. *U2 BR2' U F2' BL U' R' BL flip F2' BL2 L2 BR' U2' BL' U BR U' R2 F R' F' U R2 U2' R' F
*5. *R' U2 F2' L' U F2 flip U2 F2 BR2 BL2 L' F L2' BL U2 F2 U2' F2 R' U R2 F2 R2 F2' U F2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U' F U2 F2 R U2 R U' R' U
*3. *U2 B' L2 F D F2 R' U L U R2 B D2 B R2 D2 L
*4. *R2 L2 D U B2 U R2 U' L F L2 B F2 R L F U L2 F' Fw2 D' R2 Uw2 Rw2 R' D B2 L' U2 L2 Fw R L' Uw2 L' Uw B2 L' Uw' Rw B' Rw2 U
*5. *Uw' D L D2 F U2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw' D' Fw B2 Bw D' Uw Rw2 Lw' Bw' Uw2 L' U2 F' Lw' Bw Fw F Rw Fw2 Rw B R2 L' F' R2 Dw Rw Uw Bw2 B2 L R Lw F2 Dw2 Rw' D2 Dw' L Fw Lw Fw' D' Rw2 Dw Fw' Lw Dw2 D Lw Fw2
*OH. *D' U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 F' D' R' F' L U' F L D2 B' U' B2
*Clock. *UR6+ DR5- DL4- UL5- U4- R6+ D3- L5+ ALL6+ y2 U4+ R2+ D1+ L5- ALL3+ DR UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R L' B R L B' U B' U B R u l' r' b
*Square-1. *(3,2) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (5,0) / (0,-2) / (-5,0) / (-1,0) / (-1,0)
*Skewb. *B U L' U B L R' L' U L U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F' b' B' l' b' f' l L B' R' B' R' B L' B F' L'
*2. *l b B l' b l' f' l' L' R F' L R' B' F' R' F
*3. *L' F l f' F' L' l' r' f R F L' B R' B R B'
*4. *l L' l L' B R r' b R' B R' F R' B' L' F R B
*5. *B R l f' l' r B F R' B R' F' L B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw U Lw Rw' L' Rw' Uw' U Rw' R' B' Uw Bw' Rw Lw Uw' Lw Rw Lw' u' l' b
*2. *Rw Lw R Lw' Uw' U' Bw' L R' B Lw' Bw' Lw Rw' Uw Rw' Uw' Bw' u' l' r' b
*3. *Lw' U' R Uw Rw' B Uw' L' Uw' R' Uw' Bw Lw Bw' Rw Uw Bw Rw l' b
*4. *Bw U' B' Uw' L' Rw' U' B' Uw R Uw Bw Uw Lw' Uw Bw' Lw Uw Lw l r b
*5. *Bw' Uw' U Rw' U L' R B' Lw R Rw Bw' Uw' Lw' Bw Rw' Uw' Lw' Bw' u' r b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U2 L D R U R U L D R D R U2 L2 D R D L D L U3 R D L D R U R2 D L2 D R U L U R2 D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 L U R D R2 U2 L2 U R D L D L U R D2 L U R2 D R U L U R D L U L U R2 D L U L2 D2 R2 D L U
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U R2 U L2 D R3 U L3 D R3 D2 L U L2 U R3 D L2 U R2 D L D L U2 R U L2 D2 R U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D L2 U R U L2 D R U L D2 R D R U R D L U2 L D R U R U L D R D L2 D L U R U R U L D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D L D R2 U2 L U L D2 R U2 L D L D2 R2 U3 R D2 L2 D R2 U L U L2 D R U L D2 R2 U3 L2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U D L' B2 U' L U L F B U2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L F' D R2 U D R D L U2 R2 L D2 R2 F2 B2 D' R U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' D2 F' L' D2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' L F' R D2 R2 D2 F2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U R' D2 R U2 R U2 B U' L U2 F R2 B2 U2 D2 B U2 D2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L2 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 F L' F2 R2 D F' U2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B' L2 B R2 F2 L2 F' D2 L' F D R' F2 U' B' L' B D' B'
*2. *L U D L U2 R F' B D' L F U B2 D L2 U2 B2 U
*3. *U R2 D' L U' F2 U L' F B R2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' D L' B
*4. *F B' U' L2 D' B2 L' B' U2 D B D2 L' U2 F2 L F2 R L
*5. *F2 D F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U2 B L R2 B U L R' B U2 L' B

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UF UR UL UB UR UF UR UL UF UR UL UB LB UB UR UF UL LB RF UR UF UL UB UL UF RF RB LF UF UL UB UR LF UL UB DB LB RB DB LB DF LF DL DF DL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DL UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UL+ UB UL+2 UF+2 LF RB- UR+ UF UR UF+ UR+ DB DL+ DF+2 DL DF DL+2 DF+ LF DF LF+ DL+2 LF- DB+2
*2. * UR UL UF UB UR UB UR UF UR UF UL UF LB UL UB LB RF UR UF UR UF UL RF UR RF RB LF UF UL RF UR LF UF UL RF UF DF DR DB RB UR RF UF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ RF UF+2 DL+ LB DL+2 LF+2 DR- DF+ DR+ UR+2 UB+ DF LF+2
*3. * UB UL UF UR UB UR UL UF UR UB UL UF UR LB UL RF UF UL UB LB UB UR UL UB RF UF UL UB RF RB UR UF UL UB UR UF RB LF UL UB UR UF UL LB UB LF DL LB UB LF UF DR RF RB DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF DF LF+2 UL UB LF-2 DR+ RF UF- LF+2 DR-2
*4. * UB UR UL UF UR UB UL UB UR UF UR UF LB RF UR UB UL UF UR UF UB RF UR UB UL RF LF UL UF UB UR RB UR LF UF UL UB UR LF DB RB DB RB DF DL DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF+2 DF LF-2 UF+ UL+2 LB UL+ DR-2 RF+ DB+
*5. * UF UR UF UL UB UL UB UR UL UB UL UB UR UB LB RF UF UL UB RF UR UF UR UL UB UL UF UB LB UB RF UR RB UR RF UF LF UL UB UR UF RB UR UB RF RB DF DL DR RF DB DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RF DL+ DF RF- UF RF+2 DL+2 UL-2 UB+2 UL+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L U' L U' F R U R' U' F' U L' U' L' U R' U R' U F U L U R' L' F D BL L' BL' L' B BL
*2. *F U R U' R' F' L' U' F R F' L' U' F R F' U F' R' U F' R U' L F' R' F U' F U' BL L' F' D' L' BL'
*3. *U' L' U' F U R U' R' F' L' U B' U' B' BL' B' BL' L' BL' U' L' F' L' F' R U' L F U L D F L F' D' L' BL
*4. *F' BR' D' F' D F BR R' F U F L F' L' U' R' F R F R' U R F R U F L R' F' L' U' BL B BL' B U L BR F
*5. *F R F' L' U' F R' U R' U' F' L U' L' U' L F L R F L' F' L U' L' R U L D' BR U' R' D' L BL'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2022)

Results for week 27: Congratulations to ichcubegerne, the super cuber, and remopihel!

*2x2x2*(182)
1.  0.92 Legomanz
2.  1.09 Charles Jerome
3.  1.20 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  1.22 BrianJ
5.  1.36 leomannen
6.  1.41 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  1.61 Caíque crispim
8.  1.63 MichaelNielsen
9.  1.67 remopihel
10.  1.71 RP_Cubed
11.  1.73 Ash Black
12.  1.75 DLXCubing
13.  1.77 SimonK
14.  1.78 Theo Goluboff
15.  1.79 alyzsnyzs
16.  1.82 ExultantCarn
17.  1.88 asacuber
18.  1.89 Imsoosm
19.  1.90 TipsterTrickster 
20.  2.10 cuberkid10
21.  2.13 Haribo
22.  2.16 Shaun Mack
22.  2.16 tsutt099
24.  2.22 Christopher Fandrich
25.  2.30 Redicubeman
26.  2.41 Zeke Mackay
27.  2.45 Nihahhat
28.  2.46 baseballjello67
29.  2.49 the super cuber
30.  2.51 Benyó
31.  2.54 lilwoaji
32.  2.57 TheCubingAddict980
33.  2.72 ichcubegerne
34.  2.79 AmyCubes
35.  2.83 Cale S
36.  2.85 BradenTheMagician
37.  2.87 Tues
38.  2.92 agradess2
39.  2.96 VectorCubes
40.  3.00 EvanWright1
41.  3.03 hydynn
42.  3.04 MCuber
43.  3.07 Hayden Ng
44.  3.09 wearephamily1719
45.  3.14 SunnyCubing
46.  3.15 CornerTwisted
46.  3.15 Nuuk cuber
48.  3.17 beabernardes
48.  3.17 HTS98
50.  3.19 parkertrager
51.  3.20 nigelthecuber
52.  3.23 Cody_Caston
52.  3.23 tJardigradHe
54.  3.27 Pyratechnics
54.  3.27 JustGoodCuber
56.  3.28 Antto Pitkänen
57.  3.34 SpeedyReedy
58.  3.35 Loffy8
59.  3.37 Calumv 
60.  3.40 DGCubes
60.  3.40 Eli Apperson
60.  3.40 Dream Cubing
63.  3.41 InfinityCuber324
64.  3.45 Benjamin Bø
65.  3.53 Aleksandar Dukleski
66.  3.54 bennettstouder
67.  3.55 Dylan Swarts
67.  3.55 a3533
69.  3.58 vedant super cuber
69.  3.58 any name you wish
71.  3.59 aznbn
72.  3.64 LukeBrunsvold
73.  3.66 Boris McCoy
74.  3.69 Alison Meador
74.  3.69 eyeballboi
76.  3.70 João Vinicius
77.  3.76 hah27
78.  3.79 sqAree
78.  3.79 ARSCubing
80.  3.80 abunickabhi
81.  3.82 midnightcuberx
82.  3.86 vedroboev
83.  3.90 2017LAMB06
84.  3.91 toinou06cubing
84.  3.91 weatherman223
84.  3.91 stanley chapel
87.  3.92 KellanTheCubingCoder
88.  3.96 Parke187
89.  4.07 Oliver Pällo
90.  4.12 Koen van Aller
91.  4.13 rdurette10
92.  4.14 yijunleow
93.  4.15 DynaXT
94.  4.16 Fred Lang
95.  4.20 Jammy
95.  4.20 Luke Solves Cubes
97.  4.28 pizzacrust
98.  4.36 Utkarsh Ashar
99.  4.37 dhafin
100.  4.45 Clock_Enthusiast
101.  4.47 Xauxage
102.  4.48 Timona
103.  4.53 Calcube
104.  4.55 TheReasonableCuber
105.  4.61 Riddler97
106.  4.66 InlandEmpireCuber
106.  4.66 Тібо【鑫小龙】
108.  4.67 KingCanyon
109.  4.68 NewoMinx
110.  4.71 Josiah Blomker
111.  4.72 ly_6
112.  4.85 lumes2121
113.  4.89 KamTheCuber
114.  4.92 ErezE
115.  4.96 DUDECUBER
116.  4.98 RifleCat
117.  5.04 qaz
117.  5.04 taco_schell
119.  5.13 Nitstar6174
120.  5.19 a_cuber04
121.  5.20 SpeedCubeReview
122.  5.25 Poketube6681
123.  5.32 Cuber15
124.  5.42 sigalig
125.  5.45 Homeschool Cubing
126.  5.51 Poorcuber09
126.  5.51 LittleLumos
128.  5.59 Jaco Momberg 
129.  5.63 Hyperion
130.  5.72 cubing_addict
131.  5.75 Li Xiang
132.  5.85 Mike Hughey
133.  5.87 Froggy
134.  5.93 Haya_Mirror
135.  6.00 Isaiah The Scott
136.  6.01 Enzo_BJ
137.  6.06 kylez
138.  6.09 hebscody
139.  6.25 BalsaCuber
140.  6.29 dnguyen2204
141.  6.37 GooseCuber
142.  6.52 WHACKITROX
142.  6.52 Sellerie11
144.  6.53 pb_cuber
145.  6.60 freshcuber.de
146.  6.63 dylpickle123780
147.  6.84 CaptainCuber
148.  7.44 SpeedCubeLegend17
149.  7.48 PiMaster314
149.  7.48 Tekooo
151.  7.49 Tom466
152.  7.65 Rubika-37-021204
153.  7.74 SlowerCuber
153.  7.74 Sir
155.  8.18 One Wheel
156.  8.36 Jrg
157.  8.39 ScuffyCubes
158.  8.55 UnlikelyFox Cubing
159.  8.67 sporteisvogel
160.  8.70 tungsten
161.  8.83 Aluminum
162.  8.91 Jeremy de Jong
163.  9.01 ShortStuff
164.  9.04 Abucuberksa
165.  9.78 thomas.sch
166.  9.81 Twisted Cubing
167.  10.05 Ricco
168.  10.42 CubeEnthusiast15
169.  11.31 quinnbateman
170.  11.60 ChaseTheCuber12
171.  11.61 Nash171
172.  11.73 Exmestify
173.  11.84 Jacck
174.  12.46 Algfish
175.  12.99 Jason Tzeng
176.  14.64 Panagiotis Christopoulos
177.  14.65 linus.sch
178.  16.06 Multicubing
178.  16.06 MP7252
180.  16.61 Mr Cuber
181.  18.73 Wilfredlam0418
182.  21.08 NoSekt


*3x3x3*(235)
1.  6.52 iLikeCheese
2.  6.58 BrianJ
3.  6.91 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  7.46 RP_Cubed
5.  7.51 zxmdm666
6.  7.76 Haribo
7.  8.00 tsutt099
8.  8.02 Charles Jerome
9.  8.14 tJardigradHe
10.  8.19 Heewon Seo
11.  8.27 Ash Black
12.  8.36 parkertrager
12.  8.36 FishyIshy
14.  8.38 SimonK
15.  8.41 darrensaito
16.  8.44 Aleksandar Dukleski
17.  8.45 alyzsnyzs
18.  8.48 FastCubeMaster
19.  8.58 cuberkid10
20.  8.66 SpeedyReedy
21.  8.67 MTOBEIYF
22.  8.68 Christopher Fandrich
23.  8.71 JChambers13
23.  8.71 DLXCubing
25.  8.72 Brendyn Dunagan
26.  8.76 MichaelNielsen
27.  8.86 NewoMinx
28.  8.91 eyeballboi
29.  8.97 EvanWright1
30.  9.00 BradenTheMagician
31.  9.18 agradess2
31.  9.18 Caíque crispim
33.  9.19 ExultantCarn
34.  9.24 Redicubeman
35.  9.25 MCuber
36.  9.27 ichcubegerne
37.  9.33 2017LAMB06
38.  9.38 hah27
39.  9.39 Cale S
40.  9.45 leomannen
41.  9.54 AidanNoogie
42.  9.67 Coinman_
43.  9.70 qaz
44.  9.72 Jammy
45.  9.73 Hayden Ng
46.  9.84 Antto Pitkänen
47.  9.86 wearephamily1719
48.  9.88 Boris McCoy
49.  9.93 NathanaelCubes
50.  9.95 yijunleow
51.  10.00 Valken
52.  10.04 remopihel
53.  10.12 Tues
54.  10.22 LukeBrunsvold
55.  10.31 GenTheThief
56.  10.38 TheCubingAddict980
57.  10.40 DGCubes
58.  10.53 Parke187
59.  10.56 Oliver Pällo
60.  10.59 Nuuk cuber
61.  10.68 Cody_Caston
62.  10.69 a3533
63.  10.73 Benyó
64.  10.77 20luky3
65.  10.78 typeman5
66.  10.96 Imsoosm
67.  10.98 Dream Cubing
68.  10.99 the super cuber
69.  11.17 KamTheCuber
70.  11.26 toinou06cubing
70.  11.26 FaLoL
72.  11.30 VectorCubes
73.  11.36 sigalig
74.  11.38 weatherman223
75.  11.47 Gregory Alekseev
76.  11.51 Eli Apperson
77.  11.55 TheReasonableCuber
78.  11.58 Benjamin Bø
79.  11.64 Utkarsh Ashar
80.  11.65 lumes2121
81.  11.68 leolrg
82.  11.73 Koen van Aller
83.  11.78 vedroboev
83.  11.78 KingCanyon
85.  11.83 Fred Lang
86.  11.96 RifleCat
87.  12.10 abunickabhi
88.  12.12 beabernardes
89.  12.16 sqAree
89.  12.16 bennettstouder
91.  12.21 DUDECUBER
92.  12.24 lilwoaji
93.  12.28 SpeedCubeReview
94.  12.39 Winfaza
95.  12.41 Riddler97
96.  12.43 rileymc
97.  12.46 Maxematician
98.  12.48 nandaanyatiga
99.  12.57 Timona
100.  12.61 Тібо【鑫小龙】
101.  12.63 ly_6
102.  12.66 d2polld
103.  12.68 aznbn
103.  12.68 2019ECKE02
105.  12.82 pjk
105.  12.82 CornerTwisted
107.  12.84 any name you wish
108.  12.87 Calumv 
109.  12.89 midnightcuberx
110.  12.94 AmyCubes
111.  13.05 pizzacrust
112.  13.11 João Vinicius
113.  13.20 Nitstar6174
114.  13.22 baseballjello67
115.  13.24 Loffy8
116.  13.36 Luke Solves Cubes
117.  13.41 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
118.  13.44 Josiah Blomker
119.  13.48 dhafin
120.  13.61 Xauxage
121.  13.66 LwBigcubes
122.  13.76 cuberswoop
122.  13.76 trangium
124.  13.77 Jules Graham
125.  13.84 dylpickle123780
126.  13.87 Pyratechnics
127.  13.92 qatumciuzacqul
128.  14.01 breadears
129.  14.04 dnguyen2204
130.  14.05 Froggy
131.  14.07 InlandEmpireCuber
132.  14.11 ARSCubing
133.  14.13 Alison Meador
134.  14.16 Boby Okta Arianda
135.  14.34 Calcube
136.  14.35 hydynn
137.  14.44 Enzo_BJ
138.  14.72 Dylan Swarts
139.  14.83 SunnyCubing
140.  14.91 ican97
141.  15.03 SpiFunTastic
142.  15.07 Bluid
143.  15.25 xyzzy
144.  15.36 kumato
145.  15.39 KellanTheCubingCoder
146.  15.49 DynaXT
147.  15.77 elimescube
148.  15.79 Jaco Momberg 
149.  15.89 Ssiא
150.  16.00 Rubix solver
151.  16.06 JustGoodCuber
152.  16.10 Homeschool Cubing
153.  16.49 Petri Krzywacki
154.  16.62 RyanSoh
155.  17.06 jjrthecuber01
156.  17.09 rdurette10
157.  17.36 Isaiah The Scott
158.  17.61 CaptainCuber
159.  17.65 nigelthecuber
160.  17.66 stanley chapel
161.  17.76 Poketube6681
162.  17.79 hebscody
163.  17.82 Haya_Mirror
164.  17.85 Li Xiang
165.  18.17 pb_cuber
166.  18.20 InfinityCuber324
167.  18.25 LittleLumos
168.  18.30 taco_schell
169.  18.33 Sellerie11
170.  18.58 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
171.  18.76 HTS98
172.  18.88 Hyperion
173.  19.39 SlowerCuber
174.  19.54 Poorcuber09
175.  21.25 Jrg
176.  21.38 GooseCuber
177.  21.50 Lord brainy
178.  21.65 Mike Hughey
179.  21.68 Moonwink Cuber
180.  21.73 UnlikelyFox Cubing
181.  21.75 Clock_Enthusiast
182.  22.05 Tekooo
183.  22.13 sporteisvogel
184.  22.52 kylez
185.  23.75 NoSekt
186.  23.81 Tom466
187.  23.96 BalsaCuber
188.  24.16 SpeedCubeLegend17
189.  24.34 Jason Tzeng
190.  24.68 linus.sch
191.  24.82 freshcuber.de
192.  25.36 Nash171
193.  26.06 tungsten
194.  26.69 Rubika-37-021204
195.  26.70 Multicubing
196.  26.74 ErezE
197.  27.15 WHACKITROX
198.  27.21 One Wheel
199.  27.46 Ricco
200.  28.14 Arnavol
201.  28.78 Abucuberksa
202.  29.88 cubing_addict
203.  30.81 Jeremy de Jong
204.  31.17 PiMaster314
205.  31.24 Aluminum
206.  34.11 jsolver
207.  34.55 MatsBergsten
208.  34.89 Mr Cuber
208.  34.89 triedl
210.  36.77 Lutz_P
211.  37.17 ShortStuff
212.  38.56 Jacck
213.  38.82 HelgeBerlin
214.  39.78 ScuffyCubes
215.  39.91 thomas.sch
216.  41.55 Algfish
217.  42.13 quinnbateman
218.  42.25 Exmestify
219.  43.28 Wilfredlam0418
220.  43.42 CubeEnthusiast15
221.  44.76 Nabhan
222.  48.21 ChaseTheCuber12
223.  48.79 MP7252
224.  50.29 FH1986
225.  51.85 Rubikslegend
226.  56.13 Sir
227.  56.64 Aalbino
228.  1:00.44 Isaac1587
229.  1:00.55 Steven-Fady
230.  1:07.64 Sheldon Vi
231.  1:33.63 Moorthy
232.  DNF domut
232.  DNF MartinN13
232.  DNF UnknownCanvas
232.  DNF Rouxman


*4x4x4*(133)
1.  27.29 Haribo
2.  27.79 cuberkid10
3.  27.90 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  28.11 tJardigradHe
5.  28.15 Theo Goluboff
6.  31.67 Hayden Ng
7.  33.53 NewoMinx
8.  33.79 RP_Cubed
9.  34.08 Dream Cubing
10.  34.76 PeterH2N
11.  35.18 ichcubegerne
12.  35.65 Benyó
13.  35.90 alyzsnyzs
14.  36.59 BradenTheMagician
15.  36.84 AidanNoogie
16.  37.13 FaLoL
17.  37.20 DLXCubing
18.  37.34 remopihel
19.  37.76 Valken
20.  37.84 Tues
21.  38.10 Redicubeman
22.  38.59 the super cuber
23.  39.32 MCuber
23.  39.32 yijunleow
25.  39.52 Christopher Fandrich
26.  39.58 Aleksandar Dukleski
27.  39.70 agradess2
28.  39.94 tsutt099
29.  39.95 20luky3
30.  40.94 LukeBrunsvold
31.  41.29 leomannen
32.  42.06 Boris McCoy
33.  42.07 João Vinicius
34.  42.99 Jammy
35.  43.72 qaz
36.  44.35 DGCubes
37.  44.99 sigalig
38.  45.14 SpeedyReedy
39.  45.19 wearephamily1719
40.  45.63 abunickabhi
41.  45.68 Color Cuber
42.  45.88 bennettstouder
43.  46.45 Nuuk cuber
44.  46.55 any name you wish
45.  46.77 eyeballboi
46.  47.16 pizzacrust
47.  47.48 TheReasonableCuber
48.  47.60 PCCuber
49.  47.87 sqAree
50.  47.96 aznbn
51.  48.44 Timona
52.  48.50 weatherman223
53.  48.65 SpeedCubeReview
54.  49.18 Winfaza
55.  49.75 Enzo_BJ
56.  49.92 xyzzy
57.  50.08 Parke187
58.  50.34 DynaXT
59.  50.43 Koen van Aller
60.  50.75 LwBigcubes
61.  50.99 rileymc
62.  51.28 Riddler97
63.  51.39 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
64.  51.69 dylpickle123780
65.  52.37 2019ECKE02
66.  52.65 elimescube
67.  52.73 Froggy
68.  52.89 Calumv 
69.  53.48 vedroboev
70.  53.55 toinou06cubing
71.  54.25 KamTheCuber
72.  54.33 LittleLumos
73.  55.71 CaptainCuber
73.  55.71 Тібо【鑫小龙】
75.  55.86 Josiah Blomker
76.  56.49 JustGoodCuber
77.  56.81 InlandEmpireCuber
78.  57.79 qatumciuzacqul
79.  58.14 Loffy8
80.  58.18 DUDECUBER
81.  59.00 rdurette10
82.  59.51 pjk
83.  1:00.60 kumato
84.  1:01.08 Xauxage
85.  1:01.37 breadears
86.  1:02.80 ly_6
87.  1:02.90 baseballjello67
88.  1:03.12 Nitstar6174
89.  1:03.95 dhafin
90.  1:04.87 stanley chapel
91.  1:06.48 KingCanyon
92.  1:07.26 Calcube
93.  1:08.05 Isaiah The Scott
94.  1:09.32 a3533
95.  1:11.32 Poorcuber09
96.  1:12.74 One Wheel
97.  1:13.17 Poketube6681
98.  1:14.82 SlowerCuber
99.  1:15.24 ARSCubing
100.  1:15.45 hydynn
101.  1:16.46 Luke Solves Cubes
102.  1:16.61 KellanTheCubingCoder
103.  1:17.96 Jaco Momberg 
104.  1:19.36 Homeschool Cubing
105.  1:19.53 dnguyen2204
106.  1:20.36 hebscody
107.  1:20.51 HTS98
108.  1:22.09 InfinityCuber324
109.  1:22.82 Jrg
110.  1:24.36 Jason Tzeng
111.  1:28.49 sporteisvogel
112.  1:29.04 cubing_addict
113.  1:29.21 linus.sch
114.  1:30.30 nigelthecuber
115.  1:32.02 ErezE
116.  1:32.45 Tekooo
117.  1:37.10 freshcuber.de
118.  1:37.49 thomas.sch
119.  1:40.39 Rubika-37-021204
120.  1:41.24 NoSekt
121.  1:41.38 Tom466
122.  1:52.10 Jacck
123.  1:57.00 ShortStuff
124.  2:22.98 kylez
125.  2:35.33 MatsBergsten
126.  2:44.02 SunnyCubing
127.  2:46.24 Multicubing
128.  2:58.70 Panagiotis Christopoulos
129.  3:14.05 SpeedCubeLegend17
130.  3:25.40 CubeEnthusiast15
131.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
131.  DNF MartinN13
131.  DNF Wilfredlam0418


*5x5x5*(83)
1.  50.61 tJardigradHe
2.  53.73 Theo Goluboff
3.  57.79 Hayden Ng


Spoiler



4.  59.13 cuberkid10
5.  59.49 Dream Cubing
6.  1:01.12 NewoMinx
7.  1:03.18 fun at the joy
8.  1:06.15 RP_Cubed
9.  1:07.61 ichcubegerne
10.  1:08.63 Aleksandar Dukleski
11.  1:08.97 darrensaito
12.  1:10.07 the super cuber
13.  1:10.29 Haribo
14.  1:11.40 tsutt099
15.  1:11.76 agradess2
16.  1:12.54 hah27
17.  1:13.35 qaz
18.  1:14.01 João Vinicius
19.  1:14.78 MartinN13
20.  1:14.91 Tues
21.  1:16.15 sigalig
22.  1:16.91 alyzsnyzs
23.  1:18.72 remopihel
24.  1:20.74 yijunleow
25.  1:22.05 LwBigcubes
26.  1:23.81 abunickabhi
27.  1:25.61 Nuuk cuber
28.  1:27.01 Riddler97
29.  1:28.76 eyeballboi
30.  1:29.65 Benjamin Bø
31.  1:29.91 Antto Pitkänen
32.  1:29.94 Jammy
33.  1:30.06 Parke187
34.  1:32.14 elimescube
35.  1:32.48 dylpickle123780
36.  1:32.53 vedroboev
37.  1:33.26 TheReasonableCuber
38.  1:35.69 any name you wish
39.  1:36.50 CaptainCuber
40.  1:37.54 Rollercoasterben 
41.  1:37.57 Timona
42.  1:39.86 Christopher Fandrich
43.  1:43.16 aznbn
44.  1:43.64 Koen van Aller
45.  1:45.19 lumes2121
46.  1:53.08 Loffy8
47.  1:53.53 rdurette10
48.  1:55.65 Winfaza
49.  1:56.55 Calumv 
50.  1:57.03 weatherman223
51.  1:57.81 Calcube
52.  2:00.30 One Wheel
53.  2:01.30 bennettstouder
54.  2:03.80 Jaco Momberg 
55.  2:06.03 Nitstar6174
56.  2:06.94 DynaXT
57.  2:08.48 filmip
58.  2:12.27 Isaiah The Scott
59.  2:14.33 ARSCubing
60.  2:15.09 SlowerCuber
61.  2:15.18 baseballjello67
62.  2:15.26 Poorcuber09
63.  2:22.39 linus.sch
64.  2:22.69 Josiah Blomker
65.  2:23.67 Jrg
66.  2:27.12 Rubika-37-021204
67.  2:29.74 Luke Solves Cubes
68.  2:35.54 KamTheCuber
69.  2:36.73 sporteisvogel
70.  2:48.15 nigelthecuber
71.  2:52.41 ly_6
72.  2:57.82 Jacck
73.  3:00.12 Tom466
74.  3:17.12 dnguyen2204
75.  3:20.80 freshcuber.de
76.  3:38.68 cubing_addict
77.  3:48.26 MatsBergsten
78.  4:02.04 Jason Tzeng
79.  4:42.80 CubeEnthusiast15
80.  6:13.54 kylez
81.  DNF pizzacrust
81.  DNF thomas.sch
81.  DNF ShortStuff


*6x6x6*(45)
1.  1:38.85 Jacob Nokes
2.  1:38.92 tJardigradHe
3.  1:40.94 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:41.81 cuberkid10
5.  1:50.69 Hayden Ng
6.  1:54.47 ichcubegerne
7.  1:59.46 Shadowjockey
8.  2:01.38 fun at the joy
9.  2:04.58 agradess2
10.  2:07.04 FaLoL
11.  2:12.15 the super cuber
12.  2:14.25 LwBigcubes
13.  2:14.84 sigalig
14.  2:18.23 João Vinicius
15.  2:18.78 Aleksandar Dukleski
16.  2:26.63 qaz
17.  2:28.83 Tues
18.  2:30.06 remopihel
19.  2:31.54 xyzzy
20.  2:38.87 abunickabhi
21.  2:43.17 Nuuk cuber
22.  2:52.22 TheReasonableCuber
23.  3:00.32 RifleCat
24.  3:01.73 Antto Pitkänen
25.  3:16.69 any name you wish
26.  3:16.78 dylpickle123780
27.  3:28.02 Koen van Aller
28.  3:31.98 bh13
29.  3:35.85 vedroboev
30.  3:40.47 One Wheel
31.  3:52.49 weatherman223
32.  3:54.64 Calcube
33.  4:02.59 Jrg
34.  4:06.57 rdurette10
35.  4:32.38 Poorcuber09
36.  4:40.43 linus.sch
37.  4:46.37 Rubika-37-021204
38.  4:50.08 Jacck
39.  4:54.68 SlowerCuber
40.  5:01.74 sporteisvogel
41.  5:03.32 Loffy8
42.  5:07.06 thomas.sch
43.  6:04.23 freshcuber.de
44.  6:05.09 Nitstar6174
45.  DNF MartinN13


*7x7x7*(28)
1.  2:21.13 Dream Cubing
2.  2:40.98 Hayden Ng
3.  2:46.82 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:58.95 LwBigcubes
5.  2:59.54 Shadowjockey
6.  3:21.49 the super cuber
7.  3:29.45 agradess2
8.  3:39.57 Aleksandar Dukleski
8.  3:39.57 João Vinicius
10.  3:42.69 Nuuk cuber
11.  4:03.42 Tues
12.  4:22.30 abunickabhi
13.  4:41.99 TheReasonableCuber
14.  5:14.96 dylpickle123780
15.  5:29.43 bh13
16.  5:34.78 Koen van Aller
17.  5:53.80 One Wheel
18.  6:00.21 Jrg
19.  6:08.88 lumes2121
20.  6:54.79 Jacck
21.  7:02.52 Rubika-37-021204
22.  7:09.50 weatherman223
23.  7:27.45 DynaXT
24.  7:58.01 Loffy8
25.  8:06.69 sporteisvogel
26.  8:43.59 Luke Solves Cubes
27.  DNF thomas.sch
27.  DNF SlowerCuber


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(50)
1.  4.03 BrianJ
2.  4.53 Caíque crispim
3.  5.50 CornerTwisted


Spoiler



4.  7.17 Haribo
5.  8.11 remopihel
6.  9.06 the super cuber
7.  10.77 Christopher Fandrich
8.  10.94 Redicubeman
9.  11.94 Isaiah The Scott
10.  13.22 Zeke Mackay
11.  13.47 Gregory Alekseev
12.  13.81 Tues
13.  14.22 Benyó
14.  15.62 Calcube
15.  15.69 abunickabhi
16.  16.07 SunnyCubing
17.  16.09 agradess2
18.  16.48 hah27
19.  16.98 sqAree
20.  17.23 Li Xiang
21.  18.34 ShortStuff
22.  19.27 BradenTheMagician
23.  20.07 vedroboev
24.  22.53 João Vinicius
25.  24.68 Mike Hughey
26.  25.57 ichcubegerne
27.  26.51 MatsBergsten
28.  28.15 DynaXT
29.  29.91 LittleLumos
30.  30.69 Jammy
31.  33.76 Nuuk cuber
32.  35.79 CubeEnthusiast15
33.  48.61 Koen van Aller
34.  50.44 Jacck
35.  56.84 hydynn
36.  1:01.45 Nitstar6174
37.  1:03.78 KamTheCuber
38.  1:07.27 EvanWright1
39.  1:22.81 sporteisvogel
40.  1:32.11 Nash171
41.  1:37.41 kylez
42.  DNF RP_Cubed
42.  DNF darrensaito
42.  DNF Ricco
42.  DNF weatherman223
42.  DNF Josiah Blomker
42.  DNF tsutt099
42.  DNF 2017LAMB06
42.  DNF HTS98
42.  DNF Wilfredlam0418


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(38)
1.  19.43 sigalig
2.  21.83 Gregory Alekseev
3.  22.71 JakeAK


Spoiler



4.  26.76 hah27
5.  27.30 RP_Cubed
6.  29.20 the super cuber
7.  30.07 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
8.  30.57 ican97
9.  37.00 Victor Tang
10.  45.30 abunickabhi
11.  53.93 2019ECKE02
12.  59.35 Zeke Mackay
13.  1:12.34 kainos
14.  1:14.59 qatumciuzacqul
15.  1:18.86 dhafin
16.  1:26.10 LittleLumos
17.  1:34.80 remopihel
18.  1:36.19 vedroboev
19.  1:38.86 MatsBergsten
20.  1:53.52 Nihahhat
21.  1:59.14 ichcubegerne
22.  2:04.41 Ssiא
23.  2:11.60 elimescube
24.  2:31.67 João Vinicius
25.  2:32.10 DynaXT
26.  2:32.36 Тібо【鑫小龙】
27.  2:40.68 Jacck
28.  2:43.89 filmip
29.  3:19.94 Tues
30.  5:05.79 sporteisvogel
31.  8:23.74 thomas.sch
32.  DNF T1_M0
32.  DNF Ricco
32.  DNF Calcube
32.  DNF weatherman223
32.  DNF sqAree
32.  DNF Koen van Aller
32.  DNF NathanaelCubes


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  4:36.42 RP_Cubed
2.  6:31.66 MatsBergsten
3.  8:13.78 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  10:40.56 filmip
5.  22:34.94 sporteisvogel
6.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  DNF the super cuber
6.  DNF NewoMinx
6.  DNF hah27
6.  DNF Victor Tang


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  4:11.26 Victor Tang
2.  6:17.88 hah27
3.  7:10.06 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  18:32.56 MatsBergsten
5.  DNF T1_M0
5.  DNF LittleLumos


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF hah27
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(16)
1.  22/24 27:23 the super cuber
2.  23/32 56:15 hah27
3.  7/8 24:49 Jakub26


Spoiler



4.  8/10 48:00 LittleLumos
5.  3/3 10:39 MatsBergsten
6.  3/3 11:35 Jacck
7.  6/9 31:30 2019ECKE02
8.  2/2 1:54 Keroma12
9.  4/6 49:15 sporteisvogel
10.  0/7 3:17 Luke Solves Cubes
10.  1/3 20:56 Tues
10.  1/3 13:13 Ricco
10.  0/2 1:39 baseballjello67
10.  0/11 13:20 abunickabhi
10.  1/2 14:56 lumes2121
10.  1/4 22:52 DynaXT


*3x3x3 one-handed*(138)
1.  10.52 lilwoaji
2.  10.76 NathanaelCubes
3.  11.36 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  11.70 BrianJ
5.  12.66 Elo13
6.  12.76 Ash Black
7.  13.03 tJardigradHe
8.  13.41 asacuber
9.  13.45 GenTheThief
10.  14.17 Nihahhat
11.  14.23 RP_Cubed
12.  14.24 2017LAMB06
13.  14.31 darrensaito
14.  14.32 tsutt099
15.  14.33 DLXCubing
16.  15.11 the super cuber
17.  15.48 leolrg
18.  15.51 Caíque crispim
19.  15.52 a3533
20.  15.56 leomannen
21.  15.91 midnightcuberx
22.  16.09 Dream Cubing
23.  16.26 zxmdm666
24.  16.51 Tues
25.  16.53 eyeballboi
26.  16.54 Cody_Caston
27.  16.65 alyzsnyzs
28.  16.76 ichcubegerne
29.  17.25 Hayden Ng
30.  17.45 Redicubeman
31.  17.46 MCuber
32.  17.81 BradenTheMagician
33.  17.92 Aleksandar Dukleski
34.  17.97 Cale S
35.  18.76 Benyó
36.  18.80 Jammy
37.  18.87 cuberkid10
38.  19.09 remopihel
39.  19.47 DGCubes
40.  19.69 hah27
41.  19.71 sigalig
42.  20.00 Antto Pitkänen
43.  20.08 Utkarsh Ashar
44.  20.16 qaz
45.  20.37 Calumv 
45.  20.37 yijunleow
47.  20.38 wearephamily1719
48.  20.42 João Vinicius
49.  20.59 abunickabhi
50.  20.69 weatherman223
51.  20.84 MartinN13
52.  20.92 Haribo
53.  21.21 xyzzy
54.  21.32 Nuuk cuber
55.  21.62 FaLoL
56.  21.74 agradess2
57.  21.82 sqAree
58.  21.85 2019ECKE02
59.  22.56 Тібо【鑫小龙】
60.  22.88 Luke Solves Cubes
61.  22.90 TheReasonableCuber
61.  22.90 Riddler97
63.  23.13 KingCanyon
64.  23.58 CornerTwisted
65.  23.77 vedroboev
66.  23.79 Winfaza
67.  23.96 Boris McCoy
68.  24.18 Boby Okta Arianda
69.  24.25 qatumciuzacqul
70.  24.26 Parke187
71.  24.32 Christopher Fandrich
72.  24.39 any name you wish
73.  25.27 Enzo_BJ
74.  25.42 ly_6
75.  26.41 Eli Apperson
76.  26.44 Koen van Aller
77.  26.45 Loffy8
78.  26.49 lumes2121
79.  26.67 VectorCubes
80.  26.69 AmyCubes
81.  26.80 baseballjello67
82.  26.94 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
83.  27.25 Valken
84.  27.42 Nitstar6174
85.  27.43 Oliver Pällo
86.  28.86 dhafin
87.  28.95 RyanSoh
88.  30.27 JustGoodCuber
89.  30.46 Calcube
90.  31.28 Hyperion
91.  31.29 LittleLumos
92.  31.64 rileymc
93.  31.65 KellanTheCubingCoder
94.  31.69 hebscody
95.  31.91 InfinityCuber324
96.  31.96 pizzacrust
97.  32.29 Dylan Swarts
98.  32.87 Isaiah The Scott
99.  33.11 rdurette10
100.  33.14 hydynn
101.  33.53 Jules Graham
102.  34.01 DynaXT
103.  34.30 dylpickle123780
104.  34.82 freshcuber.de
105.  34.99 SunnyCubing
106.  35.70 Homeschool Cubing
107.  35.85 Poorcuber09
108.  36.07 kumato
109.  37.03 nigelthecuber
110.  38.35 Jaco Momberg 
111.  39.26 Poketube6681
112.  39.34 aznbn
113.  39.68 stanley chapel
114.  39.88 Xauxage
115.  40.96 Mike Hughey
116.  42.26 WHACKITROX
117.  43.45 jjrthecuber01
118.  45.42 Josiah Blomker
118.  45.42 pb_cuber
120.  48.23 ShortStuff
121.  48.68 sporteisvogel
122.  48.96 DUDECUBER
123.  55.94 Rubika-37-021204
124.  57.47 GooseCuber
125.  59.38 UnlikelyFox Cubing
126.  1:04.38 thomas.sch
127.  1:05.34 BalsaCuber
127.  1:05.34 Jacck
129.  1:08.88 SpeedCubeLegend17
130.  1:24.96 Aluminum
131.  1:27.97 Multicubing
132.  1:28.92 Algfish
133.  1:41.54 Tom466
134.  1:54.42 MatsBergsten
135.  2:00.17 CubeEnthusiast15
136.  2:56.75 Exmestify
137.  DNF PiMaster314
137.  DNF Wilfredlam0418


*3x3x3 With feet*(10)
1.  29.05 tJardigradHe
2.  52.50 lilwoaji
3.  1:46.32 any name you wish


Spoiler



4.  1:51.39 Tues
5.  1:55.79 Nuuk cuber
6.  2:21.01 Luke Solves Cubes
7.  3:10.76 ShortStuff
8.  DNF baseballjello67
8.  DNF Calcube
8.  DNF hebscody


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  31.28 ichcubegerne
2.  1:00.78 TheReasonableCuber
3.  1:01.38 Haribo


Spoiler



4.  1:08.40 the super cuber
5.  1:12.27 vedroboev
6.  1:23.71 Jacck
7.  1:26.31 hydynn
8.  1:56.36 Luke Solves Cubes
9.  2:15.24 abunickabhi
10.  2:38.02 ShortStuff
11.  2:41.74 eyeballboi
12.  DNF kylez
12.  DNF PiMaster314


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(20)
1.  22.33 (25, 23, 19) Teh Keng Foo
2.  23.67 (25, 23, 23) ottozing
3.  25.00 (24, 28, 23) Mrauo


Spoiler



4.  28.67 (30, 29, 27) vedroboev
5.  29.33 (29, 30, 29) remopihel
6.  30.33 (32, 26, 33) alyzsnyzs
7.  33.00 (35, 26, 38) any name you wish
8.  35.00 (29, 37, 39) João Vinicius
9.  51.33 (50, 55, 49) Luke Solves Cubes
10.  52.00 (46, 60, 50) DynaXT
11.  DNF (26, 27, DNS) Cale S
11.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) RP_Cubed
11.  DNF (DNF, DNF, 33) baseballjello67
11.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) thejerber44
11.  DNF (37, 50, DNS) abunickabhi
11.  DNF (40, DNS, DNS) MartinN13
11.  DNF (98, DNS, DNS) Algfish
11.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) cuberswoop
11.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) CubeEnthusiast15
11.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Wilfredlam0418


*2-3-4 Relay*(69)
1.  37.73 cuberkid10
2.  42.64 tJardigradHe
3.  43.05 Haribo


Spoiler



4.  47.13 Aleksandar Dukleski
5.  47.25 RP_Cubed
6.  49.41 yijunleow
7.  51.82 the super cuber
8.  52.17 darrensaito
9.  52.98 ichcubegerne
10.  53.07 Tues
11.  53.20 tsutt099
12.  55.09 abunickabhi
13.  58.21 remopihel
14.  58.44 sqAree
15.  59.11 Parke187
16.  59.71 alyzsnyzs
17.  59.80 DGCubes
18.  1:00.34 weatherman223
19.  1:00.81 aznbn
20.  1:01.78 TheReasonableCuber
21.  1:02.96 João Vinicius
22.  1:03.39 Antto Pitkänen
23.  1:07.40 Koen van Aller
24.  1:07.57 eyeballboi
25.  1:07.65 Timona
26.  1:08.68 Oliver Pällo
27.  1:09.15 Nuuk cuber
28.  1:09.28 baseballjello67
29.  1:10.35 wearephamily1719
30.  1:11.01 vedroboev
31.  1:11.32 toinou06cubing
32.  1:13.61 Тібо【鑫小龙】
33.  1:15.45 Utkarsh Ashar
34.  1:17.24 Loffy8
35.  1:18.60 any name you wish
36.  1:18.75 Josiah Blomker
37.  1:18.83 rileymc
38.  1:19.87 DUDECUBER
39.  1:20.03 CaptainCuber
40.  1:20.93 Nitstar6174
41.  1:21.92 dylpickle123780
42.  1:25.23 Luke Solves Cubes
43.  1:25.81 rdurette10
44.  1:27.10 a3533
45.  1:27.85 ly_6
46.  1:33.99 KellanTheCubingCoder
47.  1:35.21 hydynn
48.  1:38.41 ARSCubing
49.  1:41.61 Calcube
50.  1:42.02 DynaXT
51.  1:43.80 One Wheel
52.  1:47.53 Poorcuber09
53.  1:51.70 Poketube6681
54.  1:53.28 HTS98
55.  2:00.99 ErezE
56.  2:02.98 Jrg
57.  2:11.74 Tekooo
58.  2:13.32 Tom466
59.  2:13.57 Jason Tzeng
60.  2:14.30 hebscody
61.  2:17.36 Rubika-37-021204
62.  2:42.16 cubing_addict
63.  2:56.22 kylez
64.  3:01.45 ShortStuff
65.  3:22.65 MatsBergsten
66.  3:40.94 Multicubing
67.  4:15.57 SpeedCubeLegend17
68.  4:21.00 CubeEnthusiast15
69.  DNF agradess2


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(44)
1.  1:39.57 cuberkid10
2.  1:44.03 tJardigradHe
3.  1:55.68 Haribo


Spoiler



4.  1:57.53 ichcubegerne
5.  1:58.67 Tues
6.  2:03.05 darrensaito
7.  2:09.24 Aleksandar Dukleski
8.  2:19.75 the super cuber
9.  2:21.87 João Vinicius
10.  2:30.21 remopihel
11.  2:34.05 Nuuk cuber
12.  2:35.86 TheReasonableCuber
13.  2:37.28 eyeballboi
14.  2:38.67 abunickabhi
15.  2:41.30 vedroboev
16.  2:42.20 rileymc
17.  2:46.49 Timona
18.  2:48.30 Koen van Aller
19.  2:51.25 Parke187
20.  2:51.87 dylpickle123780
21.  2:53.94 CaptainCuber
22.  2:55.22 any name you wish
23.  2:55.25 lumes2121
24.  3:10.37 DynaXT
25.  3:18.90 Loffy8
26.  3:19.18 rdurette10
27.  3:26.38 baseballjello67
28.  3:38.10 One Wheel
29.  3:44.44 ARSCubing
30.  3:50.86 Poorcuber09
31.  4:01.69 Josiah Blomker
32.  4:02.46 Nitstar6174
33.  4:25.70 ly_6
34.  4:32.17 KellanTheCubingCoder
35.  4:48.46 Jrg
36.  4:53.29 Luke Solves Cubes
37.  5:17.48 Rubika-37-021204
38.  5:21.51 Tom466
39.  5:21.74 ErezE
40.  5:45.78 cubing_addict
41.  5:46.59 Jason Tzeng
42.  7:46.31 MatsBergsten
43.  8:34.38 CubeEnthusiast15
44.  8:34.56 ShortStuff


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(19)
1.  3:29.60 cuberkid10
2.  3:33.59 tJardigradHe
3.  3:57.37 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:03.92 the super cuber
5.  4:25.62 Aleksandar Dukleski
6.  4:42.23 Tues
7.  4:46.13 João Vinicius
8.  4:56.18 Nuuk cuber
9.  5:05.40 remopihel
10.  5:12.78 TheReasonableCuber
11.  5:51.87 abunickabhi
12.  6:00.02 CaptainCuber
13.  6:30.27 dylpickle123780
14.  6:39.89 vedroboev
15.  7:50.71 Loffy8
16.  7:55.00 One Wheel
17.  8:11.21 Jrg
18.  9:48.32 Rubika-37-021204
19.  19:58.77 CubeEnthusiast15


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(16)
1.  6:24.05 tJardigradHe
2.  6:36.85 Hayden Ng
3.  6:49.74 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  7:59.80 agradess2
5.  8:39.13 João Vinicius
6.  8:43.61 Tues
7.  8:52.12 Nuuk cuber
8.  9:30.32 TheReasonableCuber
9.  9:42.59 remopihel
10.  10:44.69 Dylan Swarts
11.  10:56.54 RifleCat
12.  11:48.26 dylpickle123780
13.  13:30.79 One Wheel
14.  14:30.14 Jrg
15.  15:10.62 Loffy8
16.  17:02.35 Rubika-37-021204


*Clock*(76)
1.  3.39 JChambers13
2.  3.93 Carter Cubes
3.  4.80 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  5.09 VectorCubes
5.  5.24 alyzsnyzs
6.  5.32 Christopher Fandrich
7.  5.36 Zeke Mackay
8.  5.74 Oliver Pällo
9.  5.75 MartinN13
10.  6.26 CornerTwisted
11.  6.29 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  6.58 sqAree
13.  6.70 qaz
14.  6.94 Theo Goluboff
15.  6.97 cuberkid10
16.  7.10 NewoMinx
17.  7.12 tsutt099
18.  7.20 Parke187
19.  7.30 Clock_Enthusiast
19.  7.30 BradenTheMagician
21.  7.56 RP_Cubed
22.  7.89 HarrisonM
23.  8.21 Tues
24.  8.24 lilwoaji
25.  8.25 2017LAMB06
26.  8.39 Jammy
27.  8.43 DLXCubing
28.  8.49 darrensaito
29.  8.52 the super cuber
30.  8.56 Nihahhat
31.  9.05 remopihel
32.  9.28 Jacob Nokes
33.  9.29 Ash Black
34.  9.38 Jules Graham
35.  9.40 lumes2121
36.  9.46 AidanNoogie
37.  9.51 Nuuk cuber
38.  9.55 Li Xiang
39.  9.66 weatherman223
40.  10.62 EvanWright1
41.  10.86 Benyó
42.  10.89 ichcubegerne
43.  11.78 Antto Pitkänen
44.  11.94 wearephamily1719
45.  12.01 KingCanyon
46.  12.22 Panagiotis Christopoulos
47.  12.30 Hayden Ng
48.  12.38 vedroboev
49.  12.81 KellanTheCubingCoder
50.  12.86 Poketube6681
51.  13.00 InfinityCuber324
52.  13.15 midnightcuberx
53.  13.43 JustGoodCuber
54.  13.85 João Vinicius
55.  13.93 freshcuber.de
56.  15.29 rdurette10
57.  15.80 abunickabhi
58.  15.97 Luke Solves Cubes
59.  16.00 ErezE
60.  16.72 thomas.sch
61.  16.74 TheReasonableCuber
62.  16.94 Poorcuber09
63.  17.43 DynaXT
64.  17.64 Тібо【鑫小龙】
65.  17.85 Homeschool Cubing
66.  18.17 sporteisvogel
67.  18.78 ChaseTheCuber12
68.  19.02 Jacck
69.  22.93 ARSCubing
70.  30.88 Tom466
71.  31.53 Loffy8
72.  31.91 cubing_addict
73.  35.44 Wilfredlam0418
74.  56.40 hebscody
75.  DNF any name you wish
75.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(47)
1.  40.07 NewoMinx
2.  41.23 Theo Goluboff
3.  49.25 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  57.07 Jacob Nokes
5.  59.37 Fred Lang
6.  1:03.76 leomannen
7.  1:04.51 agradess2
8.  1:05.46 Aleksandar Dukleski
9.  1:06.11 ichcubegerne
10.  1:06.65 Benyó
11.  1:07.12 cuberkid10
12.  1:11.17 Tues
13.  1:11.32 the super cuber
14.  1:12.95 remopihel
15.  1:13.74 Nuuk cuber
16.  1:16.67 Haribo
17.  1:17.68 Loffy8
18.  1:19.01 Jammy
19.  1:20.31 Timona
20.  1:23.34 Caíque crispim
21.  1:25.67 any name you wish
22.  1:32.85 abunickabhi
23.  1:36.43 João Vinicius
24.  1:38.46 TheReasonableCuber
25.  1:39.04 Dylan Swarts
26.  1:40.74 weatherman223
27.  1:44.53 Luke Solves Cubes
28.  1:49.31 Koen van Aller
29.  2:00.61 Poorcuber09
30.  2:00.83 kumato
31.  2:10.63 DynaXT
32.  2:19.41 Li Xiang
33.  2:29.96 One Wheel
34.  2:53.02 Jacck
35.  2:54.56 freshcuber.de
36.  3:00.99 Xatu
37.  3:11.73 sporteisvogel
38.  3:18.07 Jrg
39.  3:29.50 thomas.sch
40.  3:38.21 Rubika-37-021204
41.  3:39.30 Josiah Blomker
42.  3:44.03 baseballjello67
43.  4:07.42 Tom466
44.  4:48.82 cubing_addict
45.  4:53.22 ShortStuff
46.  6:38.28 MatsBergsten
47.  DNF Homeschool Cubing


*Pyraminx*(119)
1.  1.95 parkertrager
2.  2.16 MichaelNielsen
3.  2.17 SimonK


Spoiler



4.  2.42 Jules Graham
5.  2.54 BrianJ
6.  2.65 RP_Cubed
7.  2.80 remopihel
8.  2.84 EvanWright1
9.  2.96 darrensaito
10.  3.10 DGCubes
11.  3.15 Ash Black
12.  3.26 tsutt099
13.  3.35 JChambers13
14.  3.37 Zeke Mackay
15.  3.49 tJardigradHe
16.  3.67 NewoMinx
17.  3.73 alyzsnyzs
18.  3.78 DLXCubing
19.  3.95 Boris McCoy
20.  4.07 MartinN13
20.  4.07 MCuber
22.  4.10 BradenTheMagician
23.  4.13 aznbn
24.  4.27 Cale S
24.  4.27 ShortStuff
26.  4.29 Cody_Caston
27.  4.46 Tues
28.  4.49 Nihahhat
28.  4.49 SunnyCubing
30.  4.53 lilwoaji
31.  4.61 Jammy
32.  4.62 Haribo
33.  4.70 taco_schell
34.  4.81 Clock_Enthusiast
35.  4.88 Caíque crispim
36.  4.92 Homeschool Cubing
37.  4.96 Oliver Pällo
38.  5.12 midnightcuberx
39.  5.15 GooseCuber
40.  5.19 CaptainCuber
41.  5.26 weatherman223
42.  5.27 wearephamily1719
43.  5.29 Nuuk cuber
44.  5.31 Aleksandar Dukleski
45.  5.38 Antto Pitkänen
46.  5.40 the super cuber
47.  5.46 Jason Tzeng
48.  5.64 ichcubegerne
49.  5.77 João Vinicius
49.  5.77 cuberkid10
51.  5.82 Benyó
52.  5.84 Mattia Pasquini
53.  5.89 vedroboev
54.  6.07 Тібо【鑫小龙】
55.  6.09 eyeballboi
56.  6.10 Loffy8
57.  6.19 2019ECKE02
58.  6.25 Christopher Fandrich
59.  6.27 Parke187
60.  6.34 VectorCubes
61.  6.66 Utkarsh Ashar
62.  6.72 agradess2
63.  6.85 sqAree
64.  6.89 abunickabhi
65.  7.01 rdurette10
65.  7.01 Li Xiang
67.  7.26 ARSCubing
68.  7.55 Isaiah The Scott
69.  7.84 DynaXT
70.  7.95 lumes2121
70.  7.95 hebscody
72.  8.00 Mike Hughey
73.  8.01 vedant super cuber
74.  8.03 KellanTheCubingCoder
75.  8.05 LittleLumos
76.  8.08 JustGoodCuber
77.  8.13 Koen van Aller
77.  8.13 baseballjello67
79.  8.22 Poorcuber09
80.  8.33 TheReasonableCuber
81.  8.34 qaz
82.  8.43 Calumv 
83.  8.73 rileymc
84.  8.85 Josiah Blomker
85.  9.00 WHACKITROX
86.  9.88 hydynn
87.  9.94 Calcube
88.  10.15 Luke Solves Cubes
89.  10.54 Jaco Momberg 
90.  10.77 ErezE
91.  11.00 DUDECUBER
92.  11.06 HTS98
93.  11.21 Sellerie11
94.  11.61 Tekooo
95.  11.64 Ricco
96.  11.69 Hyperion
97.  11.71 nigelthecuber
98.  12.03 KamTheCuber
99.  12.12 cubing_addict
100.  12.26 sporteisvogel
101.  12.31 NONOGamer12
102.  12.66 Poketube6681
103.  12.67 Abucuberksa
104.  12.70 ly_6
105.  12.88 Sir
106.  13.10 Rubika-37-021204
107.  13.78 Aluminum
108.  14.09 BalsaCuber
109.  14.19 thomas.sch
110.  14.27 Algfish
111.  14.28 MP7252
112.  14.37 freshcuber.de
113.  15.17 Jacck
114.  15.21 Jeremy de Jong
115.  15.41 CubeEnthusiast15
116.  22.63 Tom466
117.  25.03 quinnbateman
118.  27.69 ScuffyCubes
119.  28.43 UnlikelyFox Cubing


*Square-1*(79)
1.  5.80 David ep
2.  6.27 Christopher Fandrich
3.  6.93 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  7.72 EvanWright1
5.  7.77 Benjamin Warry
6.  7.93 BrianJ
7.  8.63 RP_Cubed
8.  9.30 2019ECKE02
9.  9.61 tsutt099
10.  10.89 Cale S
11.  10.96 BradenTheMagician
12.  11.31 Caíque crispim
13.  11.39 DLXCubing
14.  11.85 darrensaito
15.  12.31 Hayden Ng
16.  12.75 remopihel
17.  12.77 Haribo
18.  12.94 alyzsnyzs
19.  13.10 Ash Black
20.  13.22 cuberkid10
21.  13.26 Boris McCoy
22.  13.77 AidanNoogie
23.  14.14 leomannen
24.  14.57 Antto Pitkänen
25.  15.15 ichcubegerne
26.  16.61 tJardigradHe
27.  16.80 qaz
28.  17.04 beabernardes
29.  17.38 Tues
30.  17.40 NewoMinx
31.  18.18 MCuber
32.  18.89 Benyó
33.  19.83 DGCubes
34.  20.45 Тібо【鑫小龙】
35.  20.56 wearephamily1719
36.  20.74 João Vinicius
37.  20.78 the super cuber
38.  21.87 AmyCubes
39.  22.95 midnightcuberx
40.  23.05 dario1514
41.  23.76 Calcube
42.  23.90 Jammy
43.  24.25 weatherman223
44.  24.84 Josiah Blomker
45.  26.12 Nuuk cuber
46.  28.64 Xauxage
47.  29.04 TheReasonableCuber
48.  29.54 SpeedCubing RDJ
49.  29.78 pizzacrust
50.  29.86 DynaXT
51.  31.20 Parke187
52.  33.36 ErezE
53.  34.97 Alison Meador
54.  35.19 Homeschool Cubing
55.  35.28 rdurette10
56.  35.69 Calumv 
57.  38.35 Poorcuber09
58.  39.62 Koen van Aller
59.  40.00 InfinityCuber324
60.  42.91 cubing_addict
61.  44.70 Clock_Enthusiast
62.  45.22 KamTheCuber
63.  46.38 vedroboev
64.  50.90 sporteisvogel
65.  51.17 Jaco Momberg 
66.  51.95 Luke Solves Cubes
67.  53.15 abunickabhi
68.  54.62 Arnavol
69.  55.88 Xatu
70.  57.54 CaptainCuber
71.  1:02.21 Jacck
72.  1:04.33 DUDECUBER
73.  1:08.50 jjrthecuber01
74.  1:13.56 Loffy8
75.  1:31.46 BalsaCuber
76.  1:40.14 Tekooo
77.  2:37.71 Rubika-37-021204
78.  2:52.02 UnlikelyFox Cubing
79.  DNF thomas.sch


*Skewb*(107)
1.  1.99 Legomanz
2.  2.41 Cody_Caston
3.  2.66 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  2.72 Ash Black
5.  2.82 SimonK
6.  2.96 BrianJ
7.  3.02 tsutt099
8.  3.25 parkertrager
9.  3.27 asacuber
10.  3.68 alyzsnyzs
11.  3.82 Cale S
11.  3.82 Tues
13.  3.87 Theo Goluboff
14.  3.99 Nihahhat
15.  4.17 João Vinicius
16.  4.36 Zeke Mackay
17.  4.40 darrensaito
17.  4.40 Antto Pitkänen
19.  4.51 Brendyn Dunagan
20.  4.54 CornerTwisted
21.  4.55 EvanWright1
22.  4.65 any name you wish
23.  4.69 VectorCubes
24.  4.72 RP_Cubed
25.  4.75 Boris McCoy
26.  4.81 AmyCubes
27.  4.82 DLXCubing
28.  4.83 remopihel
29.  4.99 lilwoaji
30.  5.34 2019ECKE02
31.  5.39 NewoMinx
32.  5.50 DGCubes
33.  5.53 cuberkid10
34.  5.62 JChambers13
35.  5.64 InfinityCuber324
36.  5.77 qaz
37.  5.78 BradenTheMagician
38.  5.91 weatherman223
39.  6.11 Aleksandar Dukleski
40.  6.15 ichcubegerne
41.  6.37 SpeedCubing RDJ
42.  6.51 the super cuber
43.  6.66 Alison Meador
44.  6.67 wearephamily1719
45.  6.74 Calumv 
46.  6.77 Jammy
46.  6.77 Parke187
48.  6.78 Clock_Enthusiast
49.  6.83 Haribo
50.  6.91 vedroboev
51.  6.95 baseballjello67
52.  7.18 tJardigradHe
53.  7.21 Hyperion
54.  7.40 Jason Tzeng
55.  7.41 Dream Cubing
55.  7.41 Nuuk cuber
57.  7.46 DUDECUBER
58.  7.48 eyeballboi
59.  7.62 abunickabhi
60.  7.84 Christopher Fandrich
61.  7.97 MCuber
62.  8.04 Benyó
63.  8.17 Oliver Pällo
64.  8.21 TheReasonableCuber
65.  8.31 Josiah Blomker
66.  8.43 HTS98
67.  8.44 nigelthecuber
68.  8.60 Calcube
69.  8.74 Poorcuber09
70.  8.79 KellanTheCubingCoder
71.  8.85 Тібо【鑫小龙】
72.  8.95 Poketube6681
73.  9.04 Li Xiang
74.  9.07 jjrthecuber01
75.  9.21 aznbn
76.  9.40 Jaco Momberg 
77.  9.63 Panagiotis Christopoulos
78.  9.96 DynaXT
79.  10.12 agradess2
79.  10.12 cubing_addict
81.  10.24 Loffy8
82.  10.27 Utkarsh Ashar
83.  10.56 ARSCubing
83.  10.56 Homeschool Cubing
85.  10.76 ChaseTheCuber12
86.  11.54 Koen van Aller
87.  11.90 JustGoodCuber
88.  12.01 rileymc
89.  12.02 ErezE
90.  12.20 Luke Solves Cubes
91.  12.23 WHACKITROX
92.  12.46 vedant super cuber
93.  12.64 LittleLumos
94.  13.41 Mike Hughey
95.  14.03 rdurette10
96.  14.39 Rubika-37-021204
97.  15.11 hebscody
98.  15.12 GooseCuber
99.  17.26 ShortStuff
100.  18.48 CubeEnthusiast15
101.  20.65 Jacck
102.  20.85 freshcuber.de
103.  23.48 sporteisvogel
104.  27.58 MatsBergsten
105.  27.95 Nitstar6174
106.  37.71 Multicubing
107.  45.02 Tom466


*Kilominx*(17)
1.  15.90 NewoMinx
2.  28.19 agradess2
3.  28.26 ichcubegerne
3.  28.26 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



5.  31.62 Benyó
6.  32.70 Nuuk cuber
7.  36.51 cuberswoop
8.  39.40 rileymc
9.  48.01 abunickabhi
10.  52.19 Isaiah The Scott
11.  55.13 Xatu
12.  55.67 TheReasonableCuber
13.  58.66 Homeschool Cubing
14.  1:31.61 cubing_addict
15.  1:47.62 Rubika-37-021204
16.  1:53.22 ShortStuff
17.  2:32.62 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(23)
1.  3:23.25 NewoMinx
2.  3:36.84 tJardigradHe
3.  4:12.80 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:13.77 Hayden Ng
5.  4:21.75 EvanWright1
6.  4:26.24 tsutt099
7.  4:30.30 alyzsnyzs
8.  4:32.64 the super cuber
9.  4:37.71 Tues
10.  4:48.04 remopihel
11.  5:00.20 CornerTwisted
12.  5:08.68 Haribo
13.  6:24.23 Loffy8
14.  6:52.93 TheReasonableCuber
15.  6:56.87 DynaXT
16.  8:13.95 Poorcuber09
17.  8:55.63 Luke Solves Cubes
18.  11:26.95 ErezE
19.  12:42.24 thomas.sch
20.  14:28.81 cubing_addict
21.  16:21.98 Tom466
22.  23:00.01 MatsBergsten
23.  DNF JustGoodCuber


*Redi Cube*(15)
1.  6.36 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  7.76 Redicubeman
3.  10.85 2017LAMB06


Spoiler



4.  11.28 ichcubegerne
5.  11.84 tsutt099
6.  18.87 Nuuk cuber
7.  20.82 Homeschool Cubing
8.  21.71 the super cuber
9.  23.39 cubing_addict
10.  24.59 abunickabhi
11.  26.74 Mike Hughey
12.  29.07 Rubika-37-021204
13.  30.07 Hyperion
14.  32.60 freshcuber.de
15.  46.41 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  37.93 ichcubegerne
2.  40.75 Nuuk cuber
3.  43.98 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  49.47 abunickabhi
5.  57.78 ARSCubing
6.  1:00.31 Homeschool Cubing
7.  1:04.43 One Wheel
8.  1:04.69 Jacck
9.  1:12.46 freshcuber.de
10.  1:15.16 TheReasonableCuber
11.  1:18.27 Rubika-37-021204
12.  1:20.02 rileymc
13.  4:43.40 cubing_addict
14.  DNF PiMaster314


*15 Puzzle*(11)
1.  16.08 stanley chapel
2.  17.17 kylez
3.  24.95 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  29.67 Algfish
5.  29.73 Redicubeman
6.  29.74 the super cuber
7.  32.15 freshcuber.de
8.  32.88 vedroboev
9.  47.32 CubeEnthusiast15
10.  3:30.76 Jacck
11.  DNF linus.sch


*Speed Fewest Moves*(8)
1.  48.80 vedroboev
2.  49.73 any name you wish
3.  55.24 Tues


Spoiler



4.  55.35 hydynn
5.  64.41 baseballjello67
6.  69.66 Luke Solves Cubes
7.  DNF remopihel
7.  DNF DynaXT


*Mirror Blocks*(24)
1.  14.48 BradenTheMagician
2.  20.70 Valken
3.  21.16 alyzsnyzs


Spoiler



4.  21.19 Alison Meador
5.  24.32 ichcubegerne
6.  27.88 Haya_Mirror
7.  33.52 Nuuk cuber
8.  36.64 Homeschool Cubing
9.  41.13 Luke Solves Cubes
10.  51.03 the super cuber
11.  52.66 vedroboev
12.  1:00.32 WHACKITROX
13.  1:00.39 TheReasonableCuber
14.  1:16.03 abunickabhi
15.  1:17.93 ErezE
16.  1:19.00 BenChristman1
17.  1:19.59 weatherman223
18.  1:22.72 cubing_addict
19.  1:32.83 Xatu
20.  1:36.78 Hyperion
21.  1:44.50 freshcuber.de
22.  2:38.34 Rubika-37-021204
23.  3:14.88 Exmestify
24.  DNF Aalbino


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  4:28.90 One Wheel
2.  5:09.21 CubeEnthusiast15

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(6)
1.  16.81 Charles Jerome
2.  21.28 cuberkid10
3.  1:24.26 xyzzy


Spoiler



4.  2:42.25 One Wheel
5.  2:56.89 freshcuber.de
6.  9:12.26 cubing_addict



*Contest results*(278)
1.  1369 ichcubegerne
2.  1353 the super cuber
3.  1298 remopihel


Spoiler



4.  1296 RP_Cubed
5.  1295 Tues
6.  1228 cuberkid10
7.  1192 tJardigradHe
8.  1190 darrensaito
9.  1172 alyzsnyzs
10.  1163 tsutt099
11.  1152 Haribo
12.  1084 Nuuk cuber
13.  1044 João Vinicius
14.  1030 Aleksandar Dukleski
15.  1013 abunickabhi
16.  979 Theo Goluboff
17.  975 BradenTheMagician
18.  947 DLXCubing
19.  928 Christopher Fandrich
20.  913 agradess2
21.  911 BrianJ
22.  904 NewoMinx
23.  894 Hayden Ng
24.  890 Benyó
25.  889 vedroboev
26.  870 TheReasonableCuber
27.  867 Ash Black
28.  863 Jammy
29.  860 weatherman223
30.  831 Antto Pitkänen
31.  812 qaz
32.  809 DGCubes
33.  801 wearephamily1719
33.  801 eyeballboi
35.  794 Parke187
36.  777 MCuber
37.  768 Dream Cubing
38.  755 Caíque crispim
39.  750 Cale S
40.  736 Boris McCoy
41.  726 any name you wish
42.  718 Koen van Aller
42.  718 EvanWright1
44.  716 leomannen
45.  684 lilwoaji
46.  682 Loffy8
47.  670 Redicubeman
48.  662 sqAree
49.  653 DynaXT
50.  646 hah27
51.  644 baseballjello67
52.  633 Brendyn Dunagan
53.  632 Cody_Caston
54.  624 yijunleow
55.  621 SimonK
56.  612 Luke Solves Cubes
57.  602 aznbn
58.  601 VectorCubes
59.  598 Тібо【鑫小龙】
59.  598 Calumv 
61.  585 parkertrager
62.  583 Oliver Pällo
62.  583 sigalig
64.  581 2019ECKE02
65.  580 CornerTwisted
66.  557 Nihahhat
67.  544 Calcube
68.  531 Charles Jerome
69.  514 Zeke Mackay
70.  513 2017LAMB06
70.  513 rdurette10
72.  512 midnightcuberx
73.  510 MichaelNielsen
74.  504 Josiah Blomker
75.  490 a3533
76.  486 lumes2121
77.  479 JChambers13
78.  475 Utkarsh Ashar
79.  473 AmyCubes
80.  469 Timona
81.  449 dylpickle123780
82.  448 Poorcuber09
83.  447 SpeedyReedy
84.  442 Riddler97
85.  436 KellanTheCubingCoder
86.  435 JustGoodCuber
87.  433 hydynn
88.  431 ARSCubing
88.  431 Homeschool Cubing
90.  427 DUDECUBER
91.  426 AidanNoogie
92.  423 SunnyCubing
93.  420 FaLoL
94.  418 rileymc
95.  416 Nitstar6174
96.  411 ly_6
97.  408 LittleLumos
98.  406 LukeBrunsvold
99.  404 asacuber
100.  402 CaptainCuber
101.  401 InfinityCuber324
102.  400 bennettstouder
103.  398 pizzacrust
104.  395 KamTheCuber
105.  393 Valken
105.  393 KingCanyon
107.  379 toinou06cubing
108.  376 Clock_Enthusiast
109.  375 ExultantCarn
110.  368 MartinN13
111.  364 Isaiah The Scott
112.  359 nigelthecuber
113.  355 Eli Apperson
114.  354 zxmdm666
115.  347 Winfaza
116.  344 beabernardes
116.  344 dhafin
118.  341 Benjamin Bø
119.  340 Imsoosm
119.  340 NathanaelCubes
121.  339 Alison Meador
122.  337 Jaco Momberg 
123.  336 TheCubingAddict980
124.  335 HTS98
125.  332 LwBigcubes
126.  325 sporteisvogel
127.  324 Xauxage
128.  320 Jules Graham
128.  320 Poketube6681
130.  319 Li Xiang
131.  318 GenTheThief
132.  309 xyzzy
133.  308 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
134.  304 Dylan Swarts
134.  304 Enzo_BJ
136.  303 Jacck
137.  295 SpeedCubeReview
138.  294 One Wheel
139.  293 Legomanz
140.  292 Fred Lang
141.  291 hebscody
141.  291 ErezE
143.  286 cubing_addict
144.  284 leolrg
144.  284 20luky3
146.  279 Rubika-37-021204
146.  279 qatumciuzacqul
148.  276 ShortStuff
149.  273 Hyperion
150.  270 stanley chapel
151.  266 freshcuber.de
152.  262 RifleCat
153.  254 Gregory Alekseev
154.  250 Jason Tzeng
155.  248 InlandEmpireCuber
156.  247 Mike Hughey
157.  244 Pyratechnics
158.  243 elimescube
159.  241 Jrg
160.  238 iLikeCheese
161.  232 Froggy
162.  231 MatsBergsten
163.  229 Heewon Seo
164.  227 taco_schell
165.  226 FishyIshy
166.  221 GooseCuber
166.  221 FastCubeMaster
168.  218 MTOBEIYF
169.  207 kumato
170.  203 dnguyen2204
171.  197 Coinman_
172.  190 pjk
173.  188 Tom466
173.  188 SlowerCuber
175.  184 WHACKITROX
176.  183 vedant super cuber
177.  182 thomas.sch
178.  180 Boby Okta Arianda
179.  174 typeman5
180.  169 kylez
181.  166 TipsterTrickster 
182.  165 Tekooo
183.  164 breadears
184.  163 Shaun Mack
185.  157 jjrthecuber01
186.  149 Haya_Mirror
187.  146 Jacob Nokes
188.  142 cuberswoop
188.  142 Maxematician
190.  141 RyanSoh
190.  141 CubeEnthusiast15
190.  141 Sellerie11
190.  141 nandaanyatiga
194.  139 pb_cuber
195.  138 ican97
195.  138 Elo13
197.  137 d2polld
197.  137 BalsaCuber
199.  128 linus.sch
199.  128 PeterH2N
201.  126 fun at the joy
202.  116 SpeedCubeLegend17
202.  116 trangium
204.  115 Ssiא
205.  113 UnlikelyFox Cubing
206.  109 Ricco
207.  105 SpeedCubing RDJ
208.  98 SpiFunTastic
209.  97 Bluid
209.  97 Color Cuber
211.  90 PCCuber
212.  89 Rubix solver
213.  87 PiMaster314
214.  86 Petri Krzywacki
214.  86 Aluminum
216.  85 Panagiotis Christopoulos
217.  84 Multicubing
218.  83 David ep
219.  82 Algfish
220.  79 Benjamin Warry
221.  78 Abucuberksa
222.  77 Carter Cubes
222.  77 Nash171
224.  76 Shadowjockey
224.  76 vishwasankarcubing
226.  75 NoSekt
227.  71 tungsten
228.  70 Mattia Pasquini
229.  69 filmip
229.  69 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
229.  69 ChaseTheCuber12
232.  68 Victor Tang
233.  67 Jeremy de Jong
234.  65 a_cuber04
235.  62 Lord brainy
235.  62 Cuber15
237.  61 Sir
238.  60 Moonwink Cuber
238.  60 Wilfredlam0418
240.  57 HarrisonM
240.  57 ScuffyCubes
242.  55 Arnavol
243.  49 Xatu
243.  49 Rollercoasterben 
245.  46 Exmestify
246.  45 bh13
247.  44 JakeAK
247.  44 dario1514
249.  43 quinnbateman
250.  36 Mr Cuber
251.  34 kainos
252.  33 MP7252
252.  33 jsolver
252.  33 Jakub26
255.  30 triedl
255.  30 Teh Keng Foo
257.  29 ottozing
257.  29 Lutz_P
259.  28 Mrauo
260.  26 HelgeBerlin
261.  21 NONOGamer12
262.  19 Twisted Cubing
263.  18 Nabhan
263.  18 Chris Van Der Brink
265.  17 thejerber44
266.  16 Keroma12
266.  16 Aalbino
268.  15 FH1986
269.  14 Rubikslegend
270.  12 BenChristman1
271.  11 T1_M0
271.  11 Isaac1587
273.  10 Steven-Fady
274.  9 Sheldon Vi
275.  8 Moorthy
276.  7 domut
277.  5 UnknownCanvas
278.  4 Rouxman


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2022)

278 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 14!

That means our winner this week is *Aleksandar Dukleski!* Congratulations!!


----------

